#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  Материальное богатство и буддизм - реальность или миф? ;)

## Akimi

Всем добрый день!
Вопрос возник уже давно, это вовсе не праздный интерес..
Реально ли быть буддистом и одновременно стремиться к материальному обогащению?

Я с этим столкнулась сколько-то лет назад, когда довольно активно практиковала - наступает такая стадия "отпускания" что стремиться к материальному становиться "дико". Т.е. ты вроде бы понимая всю иллюзорность бытия просто перестаешь обращать на это внимание.

Вполне могу себе представить человека который пришел в буддизм УЖЕ материально обеспеченным, врядли он специально понизит свою планку, скорее отнесется ко всему по-новому.

Но вот что делать человеку который наоборот УЖЕ В буддизме и решает стать финансово богатым, иметь роскошные апартаменты, новый автомобиль, живет с женой красавицей любящей ходить по бутикам и детьми которых хочется отдать учиться в Кембридж.

Как вы думаете? 
И все-таки реально ли быть буддистом и состоятельным одновременно?

----------


## Норбу

Конечно, реально! И в том, что вы будете богатым нет ничего зазорного! Вы тогда сможете в большей мере тратить их не только на материальные радости жизни, но и на духовные вещи... такие как ретриты, пожертвования, подношения и т.д... главное чтобы в зарабатывании денег была правильная мотивация, а в самих деньгах проблем нету.
Другое дело, что тратить все свое время и убивать жизнь лишь на потуги отхватить кусок по больше, будет бесполезной тратой времени и усилий.
Я думаю, что есть не мало примеров, когда практикующие буддисты успешно зарабатывают деньги, продвигаясь по карьерной лестнице, заводят большие семьи, путешествуют со всякими сансарическими радостями и т.п.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.09.2016), Доржик (07.11.2009)

----------


## Иилья

Для семейного человека, имеющего материальную отвественость  перед другими, материальное благополучие может быть хорошей предпосылкой для высвобождения времени на практику, обучение,  поездки к учителям. В смысле, если есть деньги и не надо работать, дети сыты, можно спокойно помедитировать, есть на что на курс сьездить.
А вот карьера, отнимающее большую часть времени- лажа, по моему. Деньги хороши, покуда не требуют от нас слишком много времени.
Ну или так заработать некоторую сумму, чтобы потом не работать...но тут главное не заиграться.

----------

Ometoff (20.08.2010), Доржик (07.11.2009)

----------


## Akimi

> Для семейного человека, имеющего материальную отвественость  перед другими, материальное благополучие может быть хорошей предпосылкой для высвобождения времени на практику, обучение,  поездки к учителям. В смысле, если есть деньги и не надо работать, дети сыты, можно спокойно помедитировать, есть на что на курс сьездить.
> А вот карьера, отнимающее большую часть времени- лажа, по моему. Деньги хороши, покуда не требуют от нас слишком много времени.
> Ну или так заработать некоторую сумму, чтобы потом не работать...но тут главное не заиграться.


Ну что значит "слишком много времени" -большой бизнес это всегда много времени, это всегда много хлопот, и главное что начав его ты по большому счету уже не можешь отказаться, сказать, типа. ой сегодня я помедетирую а завтра опять пойду в большой бизнес. имхо, Хорошо если это 50% времени (включая сон), но боюсь что больше.
Ну я говорила все же не об элементарной ответственности, а именно о бизнесе. Допустим, минимум то есть, все одеты, питаются, ходят развлекаться иногда.. а если планировать дом в ближайшем пригороде, квартиру в городе в которой в футбол можно играть, новую авто..

п.с. деньги особенно хороши когда вобще не требуют от нас времени  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Yeshe

> Но вот что делать человеку который наоборот УЖЕ В буддизме и решает стать финансово богатым, иметь роскошные апартаменты, новый автомобиль, живет с женой красавицей любящей ходить по бутикам и детьми которых хочется отдать учиться в Кембридж.


у вас в этом списке жена занимает место предмета роскоши. вы точно хотели ее туда поставить?   :Wink: 
кстати Кембридж тоже оказался там же. Хотя хорошее образование как и хорошая семья - это по-моему проходит по другому списку. 

И я бы отдала детей в Кембридж или в Йейл, если бы могла. И заработать на это вовсе не считаю роскошью или каким-то излишеством.

Если человек захвачен идеей роскоши, то главное слово в этом предложении - захвачен, а не роскошь. Если есть цепляние, то нет свободы. Если он по-прежнему буддист, то рано или поздно он осознает свое цепляние, если не осознает, то он не буддист, а только играет в это. 

Нормально жить и работать - это вполне нормальная идея. Стремиться к благополучию -  не зазорно. Стремиться к излишеству - это уже не буддизм.

----------

Доржик (07.11.2009), Слава Эркин (21.08.2010), Тарасова (20.08.2010)

----------


## Akimi

> Я думаю, что есть не мало примеров, когда практикующие буддисты успешно зарабатывают деньги, продвигаясь по карьерной лестнице, заводят большие семьи, путешествуют со всякими сансарическими радостями и т.п.


Вот я к сожалению таких в реале не видела.. :Frown:

----------


## Akimi

> у вас в этом списке жена занимает место предмета роскоши. вы точно хотели ее туда поставить?  
> кстати Кембридж тоже оказался там же. Хотя хорошее образование как и хорошая семья - это по-моему проходит по другому списку. 
> 
> И я бы отдала детей в Кембридж или в Йейл, если бы могла. И заработать на это вовсе не считаю роскошью или каким-то излишеством.
> 
> Если человек захвачен идеей роскоши, то главное слово в этом предложении - захвачен, а не роскошь. Если есть цепляние, то нет свободы. Если он по-прежнему буддист, то рано или поздно он осознает свое цепляние, если не осознает, то он не буддист, а только играет в это. 
> 
> Нормально жить и работать - это вполне нормальная идея. Стремиться к благополучию -  не зазорно. Стремиться к излишеству - это уже не буддизм.


Хотя я тоже женщина, я вполне допускаю что для многих мужчин это предмет роскоши, хотя бы всмысле походов в бутики за покупками и подарками этой самой женщине. Почему нет? - делать вид что этого не происходит? Или все же признать что это не так уж дешево в некоторых случаях?


По последнему - хотелось бы уточнить что такое "цепляние" и "излишество" в таком случае.

----------


## Yeshe

> Хотя я тоже женщина, я вполне допускаю что для многих мужчин это предмет роскоши,


 тогда для них живое существо - это вроде вещи. Я не представляю вообще никакого позыва к религии и философии у человека с такими замашками. Потому давайте все же жену из этого списка вынесем. Кембридж тоже. 




> По последнему - хотелось бы уточнить что такое "цепляние" и "излишество" в таком случае.


*цепляние* - это одна из стадий 12-теричного цикла. Вы испытываете ощущения - вам они кажутся приятными, вы стремитесь испытывать их снова и снова, и ваше понятие счастья и удовольствия прикрепляются / цепляются к этим ощущениям. Цепляние состоялось - а это ловушка. Буддизм - это средство распознать ловушку и освободиться от цепляний. 

*излишество* - это вещи, не являющиеся необходимыми в обиходе, но которые вам приятны по тем или иным причинам (не все могут стать аскетами сразу, да и не надо). Здесь существуют достаточно широкие границы - что считать необходимым, а что нет, но в общем понятно, что например есть машина 

- как средство передвижения
- как показатель статуса
- как предмет обожания / гордости / зависти со стороны окружающих 
и т.п.

Необходимость - это первый и частично второй пункт (порой чтобы успешно работать, надо соответствовать)
роскошь - это уже третий пункт.

----------

Слава Эркин (21.08.2010), Тарасова (20.08.2010)

----------


## Ондрий

> у вас в этом списке жена занимает место предмета роскоши. вы точно хотели ее туда поставить?


Феминистские позывы к стычкам за права?  :Smilie: 

См. текст обширного подношения мандалы. В состав драгоценностей принадлежащих царю, помимо всякоразно иного драгоценного, входит также и "драгоценная жена". На одном уровне  :Wink: 

*Семь сокровищ* Вселенского  Монарха  Чакравартина:
1. Драгоценное  колесо
2. Драгоценный  камень
3. _Драгоценная супруга_
4. Драгоценный  министр
5. Драгоценный  слон
6. Драгоценный  конь
7. Драгоценный  генерал


Слово "сокровища" относятся к предметам роскоши или нет?

----------


## Akimi

> тогда для них живое существо - это вроде вещи. Я не представляю вообще никакого позыва к религии и философии у человека с такими замашками. Потому давайте все же жену из этого списка вынесем. Кембридж тоже.


Не согласна. Я не говорю здесь о морально-этическом восприятии женщины и детей. Я говорю о финансовых затратах.

----------


## Akimi

> *излишество* - это вещи, не являющиеся необходимыми в обиходе, но которые вам приятны по тем или иным причинам (не все могут стать аскетами сразу, да и не надо). Здесь существуют достаточно широкие границы - что считать необходимым, а что нет, но в общем понятно, что например есть машина 
> 
> - как средство передвижения
> - как показатель статуса
> - как предмет обожания / гордости / зависти со стороны окружающих 
> и т.п.
> 
> Необходимость - это первый и частично второй пункт (порой чтобы успешно работать, надо соответствовать)
> роскошь - это уже третий пункт.


Забавно что третий появляется как само собой разумеющееся из первого и второго - все зависит только от ступеньки на лестнице воспринимающего индивида. Кто-то в далеких селеньях может завидовать новым тапкам.

Но я не об этом. В принципе позиция ясна - но все же немного неопределенно.. Потому как хотеть к большой квартире в городе, 2-этажный дом в пригороде - все же является необходимостью или излишеством - не понятно.
Получается что каждый имеет право на свой взгляд и буддизмом это конкретно никак не классифицируется.

фраза "стать аскетами сразу" вообще выбивает из колеи - а если человек даже не сразу НЕ хочет становиться аскетом?
нищета обязательна в буддийской традиции?

----------


## Ондрий

> Ага воспринимая в контексте темы - обычно принято быть нищим, богатые люди - вынуждены прятаться. так чтоли


Да ничего они не должны.. просто как вы себе представляете это? Зашли на чаёк в ДЦ. Там люди сидят.. Здрассте, здрассьте.. я Вася, я Петя, а я Маша. Где бывали, у кого учились, что с кем произошло, чего видели и т.д. и т.п. Не станут же люди сразу резюме и автобиографию раписывать при знакомствах. А то что прибедняются - это правильно.. 

Хотя когда в Центрах не проводятся Учения, скорее всего реально работающие люди там не бывают - праздно шататься-болтаться нет времени. Вот когда Учитель приезжает и идет "массовое" дарование Учения - то увидите множество людей, которые редко появляются в ДЦ. В силу вышеозначенных причин.

----------


## Вова Л.

Материальное богатство - дело относительное. Я знаю много людей (среди немцев), которые зарабатывают довольно неплохо, но при первой удобной и неудобной возможности любят поныть, как все плохо в финансовом отношении, что цены выросли, что бензин поднялся, и все не так как прежде, и т.д. и т.п. И также знаю людей, зарабатывютщих довольно скромно (по европейским меркам), но которые вполне всем удовлетворены.

Денег, конечно, должно на жизнь хватать. Но делать из работы культ, чтобы не оставалось времени на практику я бы не стал - смысл тогда в такой работе?! Но каждый решает сам. Если из заработаных денег делать хорошие подношения учителям, то это тоже заслуги, даже если нет времени на практику.

----------


## Ондрий

> И почему прибедняться - правильно?


Богатством кичится вообще не хорошо, а этой стране тем более  :Smilie: 

Это называется "синдром Корейко"

----------


## Yeshe

> Yeshe - Вы путаете тему топика и личные доводы на Ваши личные темы


хорошо, спасибо, если простые человеческие понятия - вне вашей темы, то в такой теме я точно не участвую. Желаю вам повстречать человека, который будет вас содержать по высшему классу и сдаст в утиль, когда вы потеряете товарный вид. Может тогда вы научитесь ценить в себе что-то кроме фигуры и того, что на нее надето. 

Сочетать философию и роскошь не получается. Как говорят (хоть и в другой религии) нельзя служить богу и маммоне. 

Нельзя сочетать стремление к мирскому богатству и стремление к освобождению от этого богатства.

----------

Нико (04.01.2010), Тарасова (20.08.2010)

----------


## Иилья

> Нельзя сочетать стремление к мирскому богатству и стремление к освобождению от этого богатства.


Ну, я так понимаю, нам стоит стремиться не к освобождению от богатства, а к освобождению от страданий вызванных привязанностью к богатству. Это не одно и тоже :Wink:

----------


## ullu

> Как вы думаете? 
> И все-таки реально ли быть буддистом и состоятельным одновременно?


Можно, только зачем?

----------


## Neroli

> Можно, только зачем?


Ну как зачем?
Работать не нужно.
Жена в бутик, сам на Маргариту. 
Подношения щедрые опять же.
Да и много еще чего.

----------

Тарасова (20.08.2010)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Ну, я так понимаю, нам стоит стремиться не к освобождению от богатства, а к освобождению от страданий вызванных привязанностью к богатству. Это не одно и тоже


_ Нельзя сочетать стремление к мирскому богатству и стремление к освобождению от привязанности к богатству._  :Smilie:

----------

Тарасова (20.08.2010)

----------


## Антон Николаев

В каноне Будда неоднократно говорил о богатстве и о том, на что его можно тратить. Вот что сразу нашлось в интернете:

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....062.than.html

----------


## Иилья

"ЛИЛАПА.

В Южной Индии был некогда царь, восседавший на троне льва,
- оплот могущества и процветания. Однажды, увидев странствующего
йога, он сказал: " Ты должен очень страдать, скитаясь по всей
стране в таком состоянии". "Я не страдаю, страдает человек на
вашем месте", - ответил йог. "Почему же
?" - " Вы боитесь потерять царство и тревожитесь,
оправдаются ли ваши надежды. От этого вы страдаете. Мне же, если
придется оказаться в огне, я не сгорю. Я не умру и от яда.
Благодаря учению мудрых я заранее избавлен от мук старости и
смерти". Царь поверил ему и сказал: "Мне нельзя уйти
странствовать, но я могу заниматься медитацией здесь, во дворце.
Дайте мне наставления". Йог дал ему посвящение Хеваджры и обучил
медитации Неподвижной точки ( тиб. dran pa cig pa'i ting nge
'dzin ).
Царь стал медитировать во время церемоний на троне льва, в
окружении семьи и министров, не обращая внимания на шум и
музыку. Он занимался медитацией даже ночью, хотя за свою
привязанность к чувственным удовольствиям и был прозван
любителем игp - "Лилапа".
Продолжая следовать наставлениям, он полностью
сосредотачивался на перстне, который носил на правой руке. Потом
он осуществлял визуализацию Хеваджры. Он соединил стадию
pазвития и стадию завеpшения, и совеpшенное всеведение возникло
само собой. Он достиг сиддхи Махамудры и многих удивительных
способностей. "ЖИЗНЕОПИСАНИЯ ВОСЬМИДЕСЯТИ ЧЕТЫРЕХ СИДДХОВ. ЛЬВЫ БУДДЫ.
Все возможно.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Всем добрый день!
> Вопрос возник уже давно, это вовсе не праздный интерес..
> Реально ли быть буддистом и одновременно стремиться к материальному обогащению?
> 
> Я с этим столкнулась сколько-то лет назад, когда довольно активно практиковала - наступает такая стадия "отпускания" что стремиться к материальному становиться "дико". Т.е. ты вроде бы понимая всю иллюзорность бытия просто перестаешь обращать на это внимание.
> 
> Вполне могу себе представить человека который пришел в буддизм УЖЕ материально обеспеченным, врядли он специально понизит свою планку, скорее отнесется ко всему по-новому.
> 
> Но вот что делать человеку который наоборот УЖЕ В буддизме и решает стать финансово богатым, иметь роскошные апартаменты, новый автомобиль, живет с женой красавицей любящей ходить по бутикам и детьми которых хочется отдать учиться в Кембридж.
> ...


Быть состоятельным и хотеть им быть - разные вещи  :Smilie:  На мой взгляд, немного размазанное представление о богатстве. Из сериалов какое-то. Что вы будете делать, что бы отдать детей на обучение в Кембридж? К примеру - работать, принося  себе и окружающим пользу или искать грабительские способы заработать, прилагая как можно меньше собственных сил, путем обмана и т.д? Для буддиста способ получения богатства имеет значение. Нельзя просто по своему желанию заполучить роскошные апартаменты.

----------


## ullu

> Ну как зачем?
> Работать не нужно.
> Жена в бутик, сам на Маргариту. 
> Подношения щедрые опять же.
> Да и много еще чего.


А зачем все это? :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> _ Нельзя сочетать стремление к мирскому богатству и стремление к освобождению от привязанности к богатству._


Почему? Можно стремиться без привязанности.

----------


## Neroli

> А зачем все это?


Незачем. Но так получилось.  :Smilie:

----------

Тарасова (20.08.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

"стремиться к материальному обогащению" - это ложное устремление. Недовольство тем что есть и жажда того, чего нет.

Материальное богатство, власть, слава - это ошибочные представления о счастье. Вы можете достичь всего этого, если поймете природу человеческих отношений. Понять природу человеческих отношений - это Дхарма Будды. Однако Дхарма Будды - это верные представления о счастье и несчастье. Если Вы несчастны из-за отсутствия материального богатства, власти или славы, значит Вы подвержены жадности, злости и зависти. Освободившись от этих ядов Вы сможете быть материально обеспеченным, влиятельным и известным человеком, ничего совсем не приобретая сверх того, что уже имеете и даже освободившись от всего этого.

----------

Тарасова (20.08.2010)

----------


## Akimi

> хорошо, спасибо, если простые человеческие понятия - вне вашей темы, то в такой теме я точно не участвую. Желаю вам повстречать человека, который будет вас содержать по высшему классу и сдаст в утиль, когда вы потеряете товарный вид. Может тогда вы научитесь ценить в себе что-то кроме фигуры и того, что на нее надето. 
> 
> Сочетать философию и роскошь не получается. Как говорят (хоть и в другой религии) нельзя служить богу и маммоне. 
> 
> Нельзя сочетать стремление к мирскому богатству и стремление к освобождению от этого богатства.


Вы в чистом виде извратили мой вопрос - очень сочувствую Вашему понимаю этой темы.
И без Вас явно справимся.

----------


## Akimi

> Можно, только зачем?


Да просто для того чтобы быть состоятельным и иметь возможность делать то что считаешь нужным.

----------


## Akimi

> Ну как зачем?
> Работать не нужно.
> Жена в бутик, сам на Маргариту. 
> Подношения щедрые опять же.
> Да и много еще чего.


На Маргариту или в Краснодар - и жену туда же и детей. И друзьям помочь которые еще из финансовой ямы не выбрались да и просто в лес на джипе всех прокатить. Почему нет?

----------


## Akimi

> "стремиться к материальному обогащению" - это ложное устремление. Недовольство тем что есть и жажда того, чего нет.
> 
> Материальное богатство, власть, слава - это ошибочные представления о счастье. Вы можете достичь всего этого, если поймете природу человеческих отношений. Понять природу человеческих отношений - это Дхарма Будды. Однако Дхарма Будды - это верные представления о счастье и несчастье. Если Вы несчастны из-за отсутствия материального богатства, власти или славы, значит Вы подвержены жадности, злости и зависти. Освободившись от этих ядов Вы сможете быть материально обеспеченным, влиятельным и известным человеком, ничего совсем не приобретая сверх того, что уже имеете и даже освободившись от всего этого.


Т.е. богатство - это зло. Нищета - это благость. Так по вашему?

----------


## Akimi

> _ Нельзя сочетать стремление к мирскому богатству и стремление к освобождению от привязанности к богатству._


Имхо можно - в этом суть - слишком просто отказаться от того чего НЕ имеешь. И намного более преспективно отказаться от всего что уже нажил.

----------


## Akimi

> Быть состоятельным и хотеть им быть - разные вещи  На мой взгляд, немного размазанное представление о богатстве. Из сериалов какое-то. Что вы будете делать, что бы отдать детей на обучение в Кембридж? К примеру - работать, принося  себе и окружающим пользу или искать грабительские способы заработать, прилагая как можно меньше собственных сил, путем обмана и т.д? Для буддиста способ получения богатства имеет значение. Нельзя просто по своему желанию заполучить роскошные апартаменты.


Вопрос в другом:
И все-таки реально ли быть буддистом и состоятельным одновременно?

----------


## Akimi

> Нельзя просто по своему желанию заполучить роскошные апартаменты.


Почему нельзя?

----------


## Норбу

> Вопрос в другом:
> И все-таки реально ли быть буддистом и состоятельным одновременно?


А вы попробуйте и потом расскажите  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

Как вы думаете?
И все-таки реально ли быть буддистом и состоятельным одновременно?
----------------
Пример - Будда Шакьямуни  :Smilie:  Только он от всего отказался ради спасения всех живых существ.

При достижении 1 земли Бодхисаттвы проблемы с едой, ночлегом и прочие исчезают  :Smilie: 
Будет нечего есть - даже наги принесут еды  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Т.е. богатство - это зло. Нищета - это благость. Так по вашему?


Нет, сейчас Вы воспринимаете взгляды утрированные до крайности.

Богатство - не зло. Жажда богатства - жадность - это яд. 
Нищета - не добро. Свобода от страха нищеты - безмятежность - это лекарство.

----------

Александр Ш (23.11.2009), Тарасова (20.08.2010)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Имхо можно - в этом суть - слишком просто отказаться от того чего НЕ имеешь. И намного более преспективно отказаться от всего что уже нажил.


Отказываться надо не от того что имеешь, а от привязанности к этому. Поэтому, отказаться от желания того, что НЕ имеешь не легче  :Smilie:  а может даже и труднее




> Вопрос в другом:
> И все-таки реально ли быть буддистом и состоятельным одновременно?


Богатство не имеет отношения к буддизму. Быть богатым или быть бедным - не имеет значения. Если вы понимаете это, что тогда значит *богатство*?




> Почему нельзя?


Даже в сказках это невозможно  :Smilie:

----------

Тарасова (20.08.2010)

----------


## ullu

> Да просто для того чтобы быть состоятельным и иметь возможность делать то что считаешь нужным.


Зачем быть состоятельным?
Возможность делать то, что считаешь нужным у буддиста есть всегда, даже в бардо смерти)

----------


## ullu

> Вопрос в другом:
> И все-таки реально ли быть буддистом и состоятельным одновременно?


И непонятно - а почему не реально?

----------


## ullu

> Незачем. Но так получилось.


Ну если так получилось, то это тоже изначально самосовершенно ) Так что опять никаких проблем нету )

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Даже в сказках это невозможно


100%. Даже Емеля для этих целей щуку пользовал  :Big Grin:

----------

Тарасова (20.08.2010)

----------


## Skyku

> И непонятно - а почему не реально?


Затраты времени. "В сутках 24 часа"
Конечно, если у тебя наследство как у Пэрис Хилтон, или карма, как у Гаутамы, то - наверное можно. Правда, Гаутаме карма хорошая не помогла остаться состоятельным, все равно пришлось отказываться от богатства.

----------


## Ho Shim

> 100%. Даже Емеля для этих целей щуку пользовал


Насколько я помню, Емеля и не мечтал о богатстве, просто пошел да поймал щуку  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Затраты времени. "В сутках 24 часа"
> Конечно, если у тебя наследство как у Пэрис Хилтон, или карма, как у Гаутамы, то - наверное можно. Правда, Гаутаме карма хорошая не помогла остаться состоятельным, все равно пришлось отказываться от богатства.


На работу все равно тратится минимум 8 часов в день. 

Мне рассказывали про человека, он не буддист, но занимается боевыми искусствами, там надо много тренироваться. кроме того он то ли юрист то ли какой-то ещё спец в высокооплачиваемой области, спец такого уровня, что он очень очень востребован и получает очень много денег.
Живет в штатах. Так вот у него режим, рабочий день с 10 до 20, после этого ровно в 20.00 он отключает мобильный телефон, прекращает все дела и идет домой. Во сколько ложится спасть я не знаю, встает в 3 часа утра, с 3 до 9 занимается , потом кушает и идет на работу, в 10 утра включает телефон и работает до 20 часов.
Вот народ сначала пытался его таскать на встречи, вечером переговоры с партнерами , звонить ему в нерабочее время по разным вопросам. Но у него четкая позиция - рабочий день с 10 до 20, потом никакой работы.
Довольно состоятельный члеовек и получает много денег , потому что очень хороший специалсит в своей области.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Вопрос в другом:
> И все-таки реально ли быть буддистом и состоятельным одновременно?


вы не уточняете КАКИМ БУДДИСТОМ, то есть с какими обетами. 
Далее, все же непонятно, что значит состоятельный человек. 
Но в любом случае, то есть независимо от того, каким путем вы следуте, то есть шравака, махайаниста-монаха или тантриста, ваша собственность не должна мешать вам испольнять обеты. Если ваши обеты монаха оставляют без штанов, жилья над головой, то возможно следует снять обеты и поискать более адекватный метод практики для ваших условий. Например, если вы царь или человек с большими обязательствами перед окружающими то возможно вам не следует бросать все на самотек, а идти путем тантры, как в случае царя Индрабодхи, который просил у Шакйамуни метод, чтобы достичь нирваны не бросая семью и подданных.

Надо сказать, что при хорошей практике отсечения привязанностей постепенно само все отпадает: и жена и дети и собственность.
А заодно и иллюзорное тело. Вопрос чего вы больше хотите: отсечения привязанностей или приумножения состоятельности

----------


## Skyku

> На работу все равно тратится минимум 8 часов в день. 
> 
> Мне рассказывали про человека, ...


Я тоже о таких слышал.
Не встречал правда. 




> Довольно состоятельный члеовек и получает много денег , потому что очень хороший специалист в своей области.


На работу понятно, 8 часов. А на обучение? Оно конечно, когда фирма посылает на обучение, все в порядке, пару-тройку раз в год, по несколько недель, по 8 часов...
Но обычно все же учиться приходится за счет свободного времени. И не потому что собрался карьеру строить. А потому что мир меняется, и твои знания устаревают.




> Но у него четкая позиция - рабочий день с 10 до 20, потом никакой работы.


10 часов хорошей работы, и никакой больше и не сможешь  :Smilie: 
То есть, чтобы кроме работы на что-то хватало сил, на работе нужно как-то е переутомляться. А лучше вообще - не утомляться: "приходи с работы свежий что огурчик"
Тоже как-то не припомню реализовавших этот совет, чтобы не уставали даже когда работа любимая, в удовольствие.

Конечно, такие есть. Если будды есть, то отчего б не быть и таким талантам в работе.

----------


## dongen

> Как вы думаете?
> И все-таки реально ли быть буддистом и состоятельным одновременно?
> ----------------
> Пример - Будда Шакьямуни  Только он от всего отказался ради спасения всех живых существ.
> 
> При достижении 1 земли Бодхисаттвы проблемы с едой, ночлегом и прочие исчезают 
> Будет нечего есть - даже наги принесут еды


сочинительство чистой воды.
миларепа голодал уже и на 9 -той ступени.  :Wink: 
Когда начнём думать, прежде , чем чё-то высказать?

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hYsI25ac8c [слушать текст]

)))

P.S. Всем поклонникам жить на помойке и ходить голым рекомендую для прочтения и размышления историю о Чатралве - ученике Адзома Друкпы  в книжке "Практика Дзогчен"... Очень вставляет на место порушенные мозги.

Имхо, надо дело делать. И если ты его делаешь должным образом, без всяких скидок, то не важно, на помойке живешь или во дворце. Но если это не возможно, то встает вопрос выбора места, нахождения времени и т.д.

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Адзома Друкпы  в книжке "Практика Дзогчен"... Очень вставляет на место порушенные мозги.


Подскажите, плз, где данная работа доступна? Если нет в эл. виде, будьте добры, скиньте исх. данные книги.
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Подскажите, плз, где данная работа доступна? Если нет в эл. виде, будьте добры, скиньте исх. данные книги.
> Заранее благодарен.


*The Practice of Dzogchen: The Self-perfected State*

Авторы: Kloṅ-chen-pa Dri-med-ʼod-zer, Namkhai Norbu, Longchen Rabjam Thondup, Adriano Clemente, John Shane , Harold Talbott, Tulku Thondup

Перевод: Tulku Thondup
Соавтор Harold Talbott, Tulku Thondup

Опубликована: 1996 Snow Lion
Всего страниц: 466
ISBN:1559390549



http://books.google.com/books?id=Hvg...Q&hl=ru&pgis=1

----------


## ullu

> Я тоже о таких слышал.
> Не встречал правда.


Ну вот да, я тоже все слышу слышу. а встречать, кроме Ринпоче не встречала, лично у меня так не получается.
Ринпоче тоже работал, был профессором в итальянском университетет, пока не вышел на пенсию. И вел не только научную работу там, а ещё и преподавал.
При этом не только практиковал, а ещё и давал учение по всему миру, сформировал общину, создал 9 ступенчатый курс обучения, организовал переводы текстов и создал комманду переводчиков , организовал по всему миру общины ( на свои деньги в том числе ), орагнизовал фонд ASIA  который проводит большую работу помогая тибетцам, орагнизовал проект сохранения текстов дзогчен ( переводят тексты, сканируют и сохраняют в эл виде и в печатном виде), орагнзовал вебкасты и у него около 5000 учеников по всему миру от которых он получает эл почту, отвечает на нее , и ещё у него семья, жена и двое детей, и он болел лейкемией и у него и сейчас больные ноги. 
И все проекты он не просто запустил, а ведет их , развивает и вкладывает в это силы и время.
Может быть надо хорошо практиковать и тогда будут и силы и время и все остальное? Я вот думаю...



> На работу понятно, 8 часов. А на обучение? Оно конечно, когда фирма посылает на обучение, все в порядке, пару-тройку раз в год, по несколько недель, по 8 часов...
> Но обычно все же учиться приходится за счет свободного времени. И не потому что собрался карьеру строить. А потому что мир меняется, и твои знания устаревают.


Да, на обучение времени надо дофига. Это факт. Но я думаю что обучение должно входить в рабочий день. Это часть работы, а не часть личного времени.
Я раньше читала чего-то дома, ну когда у меня кроме работы ничего больше не было. Ну то есть работа захватывала как основной интерес. Но потом приоритеты сменились и я даже в метро не читаю по работе уже.
Хотя я и специалист так себе .
Но тут есть ещё один момент, интерес пропадает. То есть времени то есть, но нет желания пахать в этой области.



> 10 часов хорошей работы, и никакой больше и не сможешь 
> То есть, чтобы кроме работы на что-то хватало сил, на работе нужно как-то е переутомляться. А лучше вообще - не утомляться: "приходи с работы свежий что огурчик"
> Тоже как-то не припомню реализовавших этот совет, чтобы не уставали даже когда работа любимая, в удовольствие.


Вот , для меня это основной вопрос.
Нельзя сказать что я переутомляюсь на работе, но если нормально выкладываться, то дома хочется только поспать уже и втупить в какое нибудь кино , и поспать не 3 часа, а часов 10.
Но вот прикол, на ретрите надо было вставать в 6 утра, и целый день не спишь и много практики. И через некоторое время обнаруживаешь, что 3-4 часа сна достаточно и ум целый день свежий и ясный.
И если включать ежедневную практику вместо того что бы поспать и позырить кино, то сил становится больше почему-то.
Хотя сдвинуться в эту сторону довольно тяжело почему то.

----------


## dongen

В своё время у дзен-мастера Ван Мён Сынима были очень обеспеченные (милионеры) ученики, которые делали щедрые пожертвования.
У учителя Дзюнсей Тэрасава Сынима - при строительстве храма на одну только крышу храма в Великобритании компания Кока-кола пожертвовала 2 млн у.е.
Дзен-мастер Ву Бонг - тоже обеспечен. Умеет хорошо трудиться  :Smilie: 
Формы практики должны учитывать условия этого мира, но не быть к ним привязанным, естественно  :Smilie: 
Каждый может улучшить материальное положение и не столько своё. Естественно практика пути Будды - найглавнейшее.
Намо Будда!

----------


## dongen

Полезно (из опыта) встраивать на работе практику в разных формах: читать притчи, труды, цитировать и дарить другим умные мысли учитилей, ментальные остановки, самопогружения и самоосвобождения ума. Концентрация на любом объекте: диссертация - медитация  :Wink:  и т.д..  Дарите Дхарму людям - никакой усталости. Изображения можно (приемлимые и в приемлимом месте - в уме, например  :Wink:   ).
Цигун можно выполнять, йогу. Всё реально. Окружить себя хорошими людьми  :Smilie: 
Успехов в практике. А если именно эта работа мешает практике - "ну её в баню" ту работу - найдите иную. Помним, что вредоносны и неприемлимы торговля людьми, интоксикантами (алкоголь), смертью (в том числе и оружием).

----------


## Сергей Муай

> В своё время у дзен-мастера Ван Мён Сынима были очень обеспеченные (милионеры) ученики, которые делали щедрые пожертвования.
> У учителя Дзюнсей Тэрасава Сынима - при строительстве храма на одну только крышу храма в Великобритании компания Кока-кола пожертвовала 2 млн у.е.
> Дзен-мастер Ву Бонг - тоже обеспечен. Умеет хорошо трудиться


Вспомнил одну историю, которую мне рассказал мой друг. Он много лет провел в Японии, находясь в России упорно изучал японский язык у репетитора-японца. Японец работал преподавателем в ин-те стран Азии и Африки. До работы в России учился в каком-то ВУЗе в Японии, а т.к. был из малообеспеченной семьи, был вынужден на протяжении всего периода обучения работать. Работал...даже затрудняюсь назвать профессию, в наших условиях вещь в принципе невозможная: он в лифте крупного торгового центра встречал заходящих туда посетителей стандартным приветствием: "Аригато вам, уважаемый, огромное, за то, что посетили наш скромный торговый центр". Фраза настолько въелась в мозги японца, что даже после энного количества лет, он, находясь в лифте, реагировал на открывающиеся двери характерным поклоном и началом фразы "Аригато вам, уважаемый...."  :Big Grin: 
Так вот, когда-то в процессе занятий, японец загрузил товарища упражнениями на аудирование: включал видео кассету, шел сюжет, диктор на японском комментировал происходящее. Товарищ переводил текст комментатора. И вот на видео идет сюжет: в каком-то монастыре умер старый настоятель. Выбрали (или назначили) нового, молодого настоятеля. В день какого-то праздника в монастырь понаехала куча народа. На лобном месте сидит новый настоятель и толпа прихожан подходит, получает благословение и складывают подношение в огромадную такую деревянную лохань. 
Мой товарищ пыхтит, пытается перевести услышанное и понимает, что преподаватель его не слушает. Замолкает, вопросительно поворачивается к японцу. Тот молча, не отрываясь, задумчиво так смотрит в экран. Замечает недоуменный взгляд моего товарища и говорит на русском, указывая пальцем в экран: "Осень халошая лабота"  :Wink:

----------


## dongen

примитивизировать деятельность учителей и практику дана-парамита - это ли не "по-нашенски", "по-великоросски" ?
Дзен-мастер Сунг Сан Соенса приехал в США и работал обычным слесарем по обслуживанию стиральных машин. Сейчас в школе Кван Ум - приличная материальная база.
Намкай Норбу Ринпоче - тоже не из бедных  :Wink:  на нонешний час.
Для "знатоков" история притча: "Дзен мастер был художником - картины были баснословно дорогие и пользовались успехом. Продал он их немало, дом у него был - скромный особнячок, ходил в дорогостоящей одежде и т.д. были такие люди, которые подобно приведенному выше "недоумку" упрекали мастерамв скупости, что хорошо мол устроился, малюет картинки и впаривает богатым, яшкается с богатыми в дорогостоящей расписной рясе, а "простые" люди голодают, хорошо мол устроился - ещё и настоятель какого-то храма и ТАК ДАЛЕЕ В ТАКОМ СТИЛЕ..
После смерти Учителя стали известны и другие факты его биографии: строительство школы, больницы - их финансирование, закупка продовольствия для провинции, пострадавшей от голода вследствие засухи и ТАК ДАЛЕЕ В ТАКОМ СТИЛЕ....

Что может знать о работе настоятеля какой-то там швейцар???!!! братья-товарищи, у вас опыт работы или жизни рядом с настоятелем есть? в монастыре хотя бы?
конечно, всякое может быть, но огульно так высказываться о работе настоятеля... некрасиво право слово....

Для любителей утончённого - притча индийского мастера: "Стало одному махарадже завидно, что люди ходят советоваться и делают БОГАТЫЕ подношения какому то там учителю. Решил раджа разоблачить учителя как тунеядца. Пригласил к себе. Поит, кормит изысканно, халат с бриликами подарил, девушек там подогнал для массажа и утех - а тот учитель как ни в чём не бывало - всё потребляет. день, другой, неделя, другая... Махараджа не выдерживает и как то говорит риши: "Вот люди голодают некоторые, стонут от налогов, некоторые проклинают меня-махараджу за роскошь. А ты как учитель, святой и мудрый, так же пользуешься всеми благами махараджи без угрызения совести. Ты такой же, как я - любящий наслаждения и т.п., какой же ты мудрец? просто обманываешь людей! В ответ учитель снял халат - подарок Махараджи  и положил пред правителем, и сказал:" я свободно пользуюсь материальными благами, но так же свободно могу отказаться от них - как и от твоего халата и показного гостеприимства. Попробуй вынести урок из ситуации, спасибо за всё.  Прощай!" И ушёл налегке как и пришёл.
Некоторое время позже в стране случилось восстание и народ сверг махараджи.

----------


## Fat

> Что может знать о работе настоятеля какой-то там швейцар???!!! братья-товарищи, у вас опыт работы или жизни рядом с настоятелем есть? в монастыре хотя бы?
> конечно, всякое может быть, но огульно так высказываться о работе настоятеля... некрасиво право слово....


А о работе швейцара - да, красиво  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ... А потом швейцар умер и стали известны другие факты, что он был миллионером, но потом оставил дела, предал все свое состояние на благотворительность и стал работать простым швейцаром...  :Cool:

----------


## Fat

> Некоторое время позже в стране случилось восстание и народ сверг махараджи.


...и вот тут началась сначала гражданская война, потом культ личности, потом еще одна война, потом оттепель, потом застой, потом перестройка...   мораль: может дело не в махарадже было?

----------


## PampKin Head

> А о работе швейцара - да, красиво  ... А потом швейцар умер и стали известны другие факты, что он был миллионером, но потом оставил дела, предал все свое состояние на благотворительность и стал работать простым швейцаром...


Простой инженер Корейко.

----------


## Akimi

Есть такая фраза: каков ты в бизнесе такой ты и в практике и наоборот. 
Я не хочу сказать что люди которые практикуют буддизм "на отлично" и не имеют много денег - практикуют не так. Такую ситуацияю тоже вполне можно объяснить.

Но вот например я видела и знаю людей - бизнесмены которые пришли в практику, я правда сейчас не совсем о буддизме, скажем абстрактно об эзотерике вообще, хотя и буддисты тоже были - они показывали оч высокие результаты в практике. Т.е. те цели которые ми ставили, они быстро упорно преодолевали. 
Но есть одно "НО" - буддисты почему то быстрее выбивались из ритма. Т.е. внутренняя несостыковка какая-то есть. 

Собсно говорила уже, что не спроста задала эту тему. Я например вижу много людей, которые может быть где-то внутри себя и хотели бы иметь много денег (хотя бы для того чтобы больше жертвовать на что-то буддиски-полезное) но тем ни менее они годами продолжают довольствоваться малым. И хотя внешне этого "маленького кризиса" не понять, если капнуть глубже я встречала его практически у всех буддистов, кто попадался мне на пути.

 Т.е. с одной стороны учение Будды не говорит о том что обязательно нужно быть финансово бедным или обязательно не иметь высокооплачиваемую работу.. етс, но как-то так получается что так и есть. Почему - не понятно.

Вот ullu, например, имхо очень круто сказала про свою "правду жизни"  :Smilie: ) дома проще телек посмотреть, а на практике 3 часа спишь и достаточно. Ведь у многих так?

А про юриста - ваще класс! Я думаю человек с такой силой воли сделает это свое воплощение последним  :Smilie: )

Чтоб тема совсем не умерла, поделюсь книжкой, которую я в свое время нашла случайно, а потом бегала по всей москве и выкупала в магазинах последние издания чтобы подарить всем своим знакомым.
Не знаю насколько это правда или нет, но концептуально имхо очень круто  :Wink: 


*Геше Майкл Роуч "Алмазный огранщик"
*
Практический ответ на эти вопросы — история жизни автора этой книги, Геше Майкла Роуча. Двадцать лет упорного постижения буддизма привели его к обретению учёного звания геше — магистра буддийских наук.

Семнадцать лет занятия алмазным бизнесом позволили ему превратить маленькую фирму с начальным капиталом в пятьдесят тысяч долларов в транснациональную компанию, оборот которой перевалил за сто миллионов долларов.

Автор «Алмазного огранщика» полагает, что цель бизнеса и древней тибетской мудрости, равно как и всех человеческих стремлений, одна: стать богатым, достичь как внешнего, так и внутреннего процветания.

----------


## Akimi

ну вот даже на Маргариту полететь к Ринпоче или в Германию к Оле - это же просто жуть как много денег надо!
Получается минус отсутствия денег доказывается на раз.  :Cool:

----------


## Поляков

> Чтоб тема совсем не умерла, поделюсь книжкой, которую я в свое время нашла случайно, а потом бегала по всей москве и выкупала в магазинах последние издания чтобы подарить всем своим знакомым.


Не все чисто с этим геше, вы бы поосторожнее.

----------


## Akimi

> Не все чисто с этим геше, вы бы поосторожнее.


Кто сказал? Я езмь? Что за детская разводка. Фи!

----------


## Поляков

> Дзен-мастер Сунг Сан Соенса приехал в США и работал обычным слесарем по обслуживанию стиральных машин.


Официальные биографии мастеров дело хорошее, особенно для чтения перед сном в качестве сказок. 

Когда в 1972 году Сунг Сан приехал в США ему было 45 лет, из них 23 года он был дзен-мастером, (интересно, что уже будучи дзен-мастером он несколько лет отслужил в армии в качестве капеллана и демобилизовался в ранге капитана), был настоятелем крупного храма в Сеуле, основателем храмов в Японии и Гонконге. Можно предположить, что в определенных кругах он был человеком достаточно известным и уважаемым. И приехал в США не на пустое место и пользовался поддержкой соотечественников.

На 70-е годы приходится пик эмиграции из Южной Кореи в США. Сунг Сан, как и многие корейцы, приезжает сначала в Лос-Анджелес, где некоторое время живет в корейском землячестве (корейская диаспора Лос-Анджелеса в те годы насчитывает порядка 150 тыс. человек), потом переезжает в Провиденс на восточном побережье недалеко от Нью-Йорка, опять же в место значительного скопления корейцев. 

Про стиральные машины:
"Постепенно корейцы завладели большей долей малого бизнеса Нью-Йорка, по сравнению с другими группами иммигрантов. Многие приобретали овощные и фруктовые лавки, магазинчики розничной торговли рыбой, химчистки... такие влиятельные ассоциации Нью-Йорка, как Корейская ассоциация морских продуктов, Корейская ассоциация работников химчисток, Корейская ассоциация розничных торговцев, использовали свои огромные капиталы для обеспечения группового страхования корейского малого бизнеса..." отсюда

Т.е. скорее всего химчистка, в котрой работал Сунг Сан, была корейской. Не знаю, сколько он в ней проработал и для чего это было нужно, может быть для пребывания на территории США требовалась какая-то более обычная работа, чем основание дзен-центров.  Если еще учесть, что в США Сунг Сан бывал наездами, проводя основное время в Азии, то становится ясно, что трогательная история о бедном дзен-мастере-слесаре, ремонтирующем дни напролет стиральные машины, просто красивая легенда.

----------


## Поляков

> Кто сказал? Я езмь? Что за детская разводка. Фи!


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....t=%F0%EE%F3%F7

----------


## PampKin Head

> А про юриста - ваще класс! Я думаю человек с такой силой воли сделает это свое воплощение последним )


Не факт. И во времена Будды были люди, которые отжигали такое, что их воля была выше небес. Только их рождение было далеко не последним. 




> Практический ответ на эти вопросы — история жизни автора этой книги, Геше Майкла Роуча. Двадцать лет упорного постижения буддизма привели его к обретению учёного звания геше — магистра буддийских наук.
> 
> Семнадцать лет занятия алмазным бизнесом позволили ему превратить маленькую фирму с начальным капиталом в пятьдесят тысяч долларов в транснациональную к
> 
> омпанию, оборот которой перевалил за сто миллионов долларов.
> 
> Автор «Алмазного огранщика» полагает, что цель бизнеса и древней тибетской мудрости, равно как и всех человеческих стремлений, одна: стать богатым, достичь как внешнего, так и внутреннего процветания


Майкл Роуч как раз демонстрирует, что это - далеко не последние рождения.

...стать богатым, достичь как внешнего, так и внутреннего процветания --- > Миларепа - типичный пример внешнего процветания...

Чтобы угар танхи о алмазах, гуриях и успехе снизить, приведу цитатку:

СЛОВА МОЕГО ВСЕБЛАГОГО УЧИТЕЛЯ
КУНСАНГ ЛАМЭ ШАЛУНГ
(kun bzang bla ma'i zhal lung)
KUN-ZANG LA-MAY ZHAL-LUNG
THE ORAL INSTRUCTION OF KUN-ZANG LA-MA




> Чтобы практиковать возвышенную Дхарму, нужно уметь преодолевать всевозможные трудности: жару, холод и т. п. В тантрах говорится:
> 
> Пусть придется пройти огонь и океан лезвий,
> Ищи Дхарму до самого порога смерти.
> 
> В старину в Тибете у досточтимых монахов школы кадампа были так называемые четыре [абсолютные] опоры:
> Пусть конечной опорой ума будет Дхарма.
> Пусть конечной опорой Дхармы будет подвижничество.
> Пусть конечной опорой подвижничества будет смерть.
> ...





> Говорится: каковы бы ни были подношения, если они расположены красиво и привлекательно, одно лишь это проявление уважения к буддам и бодхисаттвам позволит тебе накопить огромное количество заслуг. Поэтому старайся поступать именно так.
> 
> Это, однако, не значит, что те, кто страдает от бедности, лишены возможности от чистого сердца подносить то, что обычно считается загрязненным, нечистым и низким. У будд и бодхисаттв нет представлений о чистом и нечистом. Есть история о том, как в древности одна деревенская нищенка поднесла Будде светильник [налив масло в углубление в кости павшего животного]. А одна прокаженная, получив подаяние — чашку рисового отвара, поднесла ее архату Махака-шьяпе. В это время в отвар попала муха. Вылавливая муху, женщина окунула в отвар палец. Тем не менее, чтобы добрые намерения нищенки исполнились, Махакашьяпа стал пить этот отвар, который служил ему пропитанием в течение целого дня. Прокаженная была так рада, что впоследствии переродилась на небесах Тридцать Три.
> 
> ...
> 
> В тантрах говорится:
> Из песка не выжмешь масла,
> А без накопления заслуг не обретешь сиддхи.
> ...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.08.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

> ну вот даже на Маргариту полететь к Ринпоче или в Германию к Оле - это же просто жуть как много денег надо!
> Получается минус отсутствия денег доказывается на раз.


А Рипоче, Оле и вам этот экзотический туризм реально нужен?

Имхо, Ринпоче бы порадовал аналогичный по времени затвор, который вы можете выполнить вполне бюджетно и не выезжая за границы. 

Просто задайте вопрос: *что может актуально порадовать* его старое сердце?
---
В Дхаммападе есть история, где монахи пришли к умирающему Будде с темой о персонаже, который после известия о приближающейся кончине Наставника не пошел проститься с ним, а остался усердно практиковать... Очень хорошая история.

http://www.buddhanet.net/pdf_file/dh...llustrated.zip

----------


## ullu

> А про юриста - ваще класс! Я думаю человек с такой силой воли сделает это свое воплощение последним )


Вот я думала на эту тему однажды. К сожалению это может оказаться совершенно не так. Потому что устремленность должна опираться не на силу воли,  а на мотивацию. А правильная мотивация, опирается на осознавание непостоянства, драгоценности чел. рождения, кармы и того что в сансаре счастья нет + 4 безмерные ( ну это имхо мое такое что она на это опирается ).

В другом случае , если мотивация другая, а практика буддийская, то та мотивация, которая двигала человеком неизбежно почит с миром и на этом его бурная и целеустремеленная деятельность может прекратится. Потому что цель больше не нужна. 
Конечно он может направить свою энергию на новый путь, но тут могут вмешаться эгоистические желания. А они у человека с такой силой воли тоже не слабые должно быть. 
Как вы думаете легко этому члеовеку будет взять и отказаться от своих взглядов, котоыре он взращивал столько лет с таким упорством и трудом?

----------


## ullu

> ну вот даже на Маргариту полететь к Ринпоче или в Германию к Оле - это же просто жуть как много денег надо!
> Получается минус отсутствия денег доказывается на раз.


Хм. Зачем на Маргариту? В Мск в этом году приедет Ринпоче  :Smilie: 
Зачем на Маргариту то лететь? 
Вот это мне всегда было интересно.
Неужели возникают такие срочные вопросы, которые необходимо лично обсудить с Ринпоче , которые невозможно прояснить по электронной почте, и ради которых нужно бросать свою практику, идти зарабатывать деньги, потом опять бросать работу , вышибать себя из режима, из устаканившегося ритма жизни и лететь на Маргариту, что бы прояснить этот насущный вопрос по практике?
Имхо, Ринпоче приезжает в Россию довольно часто. Не верю что за 2 года кто-то успевает столько напрактиковать , что ему срочно нужны личные консультации учителя и указания что делать дальше.

А учитывая наличие вебкастов вообще несерьезно куда-то ломится  за тридевять земель. Только сиди дома и занимайся, все условия ж. Нет, надо кудато обязательно лететь через три океана. Имхо, конечно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.08.2010)

----------


## ullu

> http://www.buddhanet.net/pdf_file/dh...llustrated.zip


На русском? 21 метр качать - не качать?

----------


## PampKin Head

> На русском? 21 метр качать - не качать?


Картинки - на русском, текст историй - на английском.

----------


## ullu

> Картинки - на русском, текст историй - на английском.


А как называется история?

----------


## Akimi

> Не факт. И во времена Будды были люди, которые отжигали такое, что их воля была выше небес. Только их рождение было далеко не последним. 
> 
> 
> 
> Майкл Роуч как раз демонстрирует, что это - далеко не последние рождения.
> 
> ...стать богатым, достичь как внешнего, так и внутреннего процветания --- > Миларепа - типичный пример внешнего процветания...
> 
> Чтобы угар танхи о алмазах, гуриях и успехе снизить, приведу цитатку:
> ...


Оставляю всю вашу компиляцию, к сожалению, я не готова прочесть все. НО
*И во времена Будды были люди, которые отжигали такое, что их воля была выше небес. Только их рождение было далеко не последним. 
*
Нисколько не сомневаюсь.

----------


## Akimi

> Вот я думала на эту тему однажды. К сожалению это может оказаться совершенно не так. Потому что устремленность должна опираться не на силу воли,  а на мотивацию. А правильная мотивация, опирается на осознавание непостоянства, драгоценности чел. рождения, кармы и того что в сансаре счастья нет + 4 безмерные ( ну это имхо мое такое что она на это опирается ).
> 
> В другом случае , если мотивация другая, а практика буддийская, то та мотивация, которая двигала человеком неизбежно почит с миром и на этом его бурная и целеустремеленная деятельность может прекратится. Потому что цель больше не нужна. 
> Конечно он может направить свою энергию на новый путь, но тут могут вмешаться эгоистические желания. А они у человека с такой силой воли тоже не слабые должно быть. 
> Как вы думаете легко этому члеовеку будет взять и отказаться от своих взглядов, котоыре он взращивал столько лет с таким упорством и трудом?


Согласна, двойственность — это очень сложно 8)
Не могу сказать про человека абстрактно к сожалению.  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> "стремиться к материальному обогащению" - это ложное устремление. Недовольство тем что есть и жажда того, чего нет.


Думаю можно стремиться к богатству буддийскими методами. Причиной богатства считается, (а может и является), практика и парамита даяния. Кроме того, в качестве приятного побочного эффекта, будет развиваться качество (или способность) являющееся причиной просветления.

Остальные способы обогащения следует рассматривать по тому какие способности они развивают - благие или нет. Например, если с помощью жадности обогащаться, воровства или убийства, то это будет развивать неблагие способности (или качества) - такое обогащение буддистам не подходит.

----------


## Dondhup

Помню историю с поиском места для строительства одного из тибетских дацанов, кажеться Гомана.
Было предсказано, что если дацан посторить на вершине горы монахи будут крайне бедны но будет много реализованных практиков, если внизу то дацан будет богат но будет реализованных практиков практически не будет, построили посредине  :Smilie: 

Или другая история -  в один дацан приехал большой Ринпоче (на коне), монахи встречали, его кормили, а ночевать он собрался идти к нищему йогину в пещеру выше, у которого даже чашечек для подношения не было, он использовал скорлупу ореха. Когда монахи стали упрашивать Учителя остаться ночевать в дацане, он ответил - у йогина нет ничего зато он совершая подношения серджима превращает его силой своего сосредоточения в настоящий серджим  :Smilie:

----------

Доржик (07.11.2009)

----------


## Skyku

Любое дело требует затрат времени и усилий.

Заработать много на рассказах "Как заработать много" можно. Только это не та работа которой занимается подавляющее большинство людей, от крестьянина до программиста.

А вот быть слесарем по ремонту стиральных машин - это да, работа. Только заработать много - получится ли?




> Но вот прикол, на ретрите надо было вставать в 6 утра, и целый день не спишь и много практики. И через некоторое время обнаруживаешь, что 3-4 часа сна достаточно и ум целый день свежий и ясный.


Действительно, странно... Хорошая работа? Сколько платят за час, находящ*емуся* в ретрите?

----------


## ullu

> Действительно, странно... Хорошая работа? Сколько платят за час, находящ*емуся* в ретрите?


Отпускные плятят находящемуся в ретрите  :Smilie: 
Отпуск то на что даден? :Smilie: 

А интегрировать пракитку и работу кто будет? Работа без практики давит на мозг и высасывает силы. Практика без работы ляляля. Вывод - интегрировать и будет щастье.

----------


## Skyku

> Отпуск то на что даден?


Семьей на море ездить...
да и то, было раз, просидел несколько дней в инет-кафе, у клиента на сервере, потому что полетело, а горит...




> А интегрировать пракитку и работу кто будет?


В теме поднимался немножко другой вопрос:
Можно ли интегрировать практику и богатство?
_Понятно что можно, буддой тоже можно_

А вот одной из причин богатства и является работа.
Не какая-нибудь работа, а та что приводит к богатству.

Да, и ничего личного, но "преподавал и занимался научной работой" ни о чем не говорит. Потому что научной работой и называют что угодно, и даже когда она вроде толковая, проверить ее результативность и сложность нередко весьма непросто. А преподавание... смотря какой предмет, кому и может вообще, пригласили факультативно почитать что-нибудь, а так как 5 человек и ходило, то и закрыли факультатив.

Я к тому, что в теме не встретил достойных аргументов, кроме того что некоторые богачи жертвуют Сангхе.
Есть и вот такое утверждение:



> Причиной богатства считается, (а может и является), практика и парамита даяния.


но толи не понимаю что такое практика и парамита даяния, толи ничего подобного в доказательство не встречал.

----------


## ullu

> Я так понимаю, что дядья ННР - это ляляля?


продолжение фразы такое ( я выше просто писала, поэтому вместо всего этого написала ляляля )
практика без работы приводит к успокоению ума , увеличению ясности и укреплению здоровья и уменьшению потребностей в сне, развлечениях , других видах отдыха. А так же учит не напрягаться в течении дня, не тратить свою энергию на переживание эмций, цепляния за мысли, явления и сздания ложных важностей...ит.д.
Таким образом если интегрировать практику и работу то можно научиться работать не напрягаясь но выполняя все что нужно, а так же не прерывать практику . Это как йога сна, только йога работы получится.

----------


## ullu

> Семьей на море ездить...
> да и то, было раз, просидел несколько дней в инет-кафе, у клиента на сервере, потому что полетело, а горит...


Ну вот можно ездить семьей на ретрит который на море .
И семье хорошо и т.д.
Но не о том речь же, да?
Ринпоче работал сначала учителем в школе, потом работал нормальным профессором в университете, не 5 человек на лекции.
Но и это не важно.
Далай Лама вон работает президентом )

В общем то при желании и способностях наверное можно...только непонятно зачем бы это было нужно?
Дзогчен вообще пофиг в каких обстоятельствах практиковать. Велено объединяться со всем подряд, чем бизнес отличается от остального? Да ничем, если уж на звериной тропе в ожидании медведя чел не должен терять присутсвия, то уж во время бизнес-сделки то он как-то там с собой справится, я думаю.
Просто зачем тратить время на эту туфту, если вместо этого можно заняться действительно полезными делами?

----------


## PampKin Head

> продолжение фразы такое ( я выше просто писала, поэтому вместо всего этого написала ляляля )
> практика без работы приводит к успокоению ума , увеличению ясности и укреплению здоровья и уменьшению потребностей в сне, развлечениях , других видах отдыха. А так же учит не напрягаться в течении дня, не тратить свою энергию на переживание эмций, цепляния за мысли, явления и сздания ложных важностей...ит.д.
> Таким образом если интегрировать практику и работу то можно научиться работать не напрягаясь но выполняя все что нужно, а так же не прерывать практику . Это как йога сна, только йога работы получится.


Все это напоминает пересказ анекдота о негре, лежащем под пальмой на берегу океана и мотивациях, зачем ему работать. Один в один. 

 :Embarrassment: 




> Ринпоче работал сначала учителем в школе, потом работал нормальным профессором в университете, не 5 человек на лекции.
> Но и это не важно.
> Далай Лама вон работает президентом )


1. Может сложиться впечатление, что упомянутые Ринпоче - это такие же, как и мы существа. Но вот во время моего рождения, к примеру, розы в снегу не зацвели. И мое предыдущее перерождение мне имущество нотариально заверено не оставило! И детали моего перерождения в тайном озере перед группой заинтересованных граждан не проявляются. 

Это я к чему? Мы одинаковы с ними лишь в том, что и им и нам надо восстанавливать навыки. Но наши способности к обучению, к практике совершенно точно не тождественны. И посему там, где Тулку (актуальный Тулку) может обойтись "ретритами выходного дня", недо.тулку (а чего, я ж такой же как и он?!) требуются совершенно другие "трудозатраты".

Такое предположение: Ринпоче не совершает длительных ретритов и потому, что обретает знаки реализации садханы или метода зело быстро (высшие способности), посему сидеть избыточно смысла большого нет. Но в тоже время, к примеру, мне понадобятся для реализации *того же* в конкретном методе годы... 

2. "Критерий истинности теории - это проверка ее на практике"... Посему можно просто экспериментально посмотреть, как обстоит дело с "интеграцией и расслаблением в работе" у граждан после *десятилетий* утрене-вечерних "прорывов в ..." с помощью высших учений. Я понимаю, что ригпометра не изобрели, но в качестве критерия может выступать их собственная оценка  достижений на ниве интеграции. Откинув клинические случаи ("недавно стала жрицей... жрицей, Постум, и общается с богами" (с)), общая картина сражения "за благо всех живых существ" будет получена.

P.S. А многие люди лет за пятнадцать становятся мудрее и лучше и без всякого буддизма. Происходит это вследствие обретения жизненного опыта и более адекватного отношения к реальности изменяющегося мира. Эту составляющую стоит учесть в исследовании "почему во мне что-то поменялось за последние 20 лет"...

----------


## Skyku

> Ну вот можно ездить семьей на ретрит который на море .
> И семье хорошо и т.д.


Кто это сказал что семье будет хорошо?
Давайте прикинем, вместо пляжа и турпоездок по округе - ритрит все 10 дней. Детям - хорошо? А если кто из супругов не буддист?




> Но не о том речь же, да?


Так ведь и не об отпускных речь шла, когда кто-либо в ретрите, да?




> Ринпоче работал сначала учителем в школе, потом работал нормальным профессором в университете, не 5 человек на лекции.


Профессором не работают. Профессор - это звание. За что получил?
Что преподавал?




> Далай Лама вон работает президентом


Что он для этого сделал лично, чтобы стать президентом?
Есть примеры и вьетнамских царей, практиковавших чань, и на старости полностью удалявшихся от дел.
Но вопрос тот же, сколько и каких усилий затратили они, чтобы стать царями?

А то конечно, Пэрис Хилтон тоже можно в пример привести. Богатства конечно, а не буддийской практики  :Smilie: 




> Дзогчен вообще пофиг в каких обстоятельствах практиковать.


Но ведь тема не об Дзогчен, да?
А о том можно ли вопрос: Материальное богатство и буддизм - реальность или миф?
прочесть так же как
Возможность стать буддой - реальность или миф?




> Просто зачем тратить время на эту туфту, если вместо этого можно заняться действительно полезными делами?


Ну так не тратье, находитесь в ритрите годами, и пусть отпускные платят  :Smilie: 




> Все это напоминает пересказ анекдота о негре, лежащем под пальмой на берегу океана и мотивациях, зачем ему работать. Один в один.


Аха, точно. Только негры в реальности - массово голодают.
Анекдот то есть, а вот в действительности чего-то не наблюдается.

----------


## Skyku

P.S.
СПОСОБ СОХРАНИТЬ НАБЕДРЕННУЮ ПОВЯЗКУ
Гуру был очень доволен духовным прогрессом одного из своих учеников. Решив, что тому учитель больше не нужен, он оставил ученика в небольшой хижине на берегу реки.
После утреннего ритуального омовения в реке ученик обычно развешивал свою набедренную повязку для просушивания. Набедренная повязка была его единственным имуществом! Однажды он с ужасом обнаружил, что повязку в лохмотья изгрызли крысы. Ему пришлось выпросить другую у жителей деревни. Но крысы сгрызли и эту повязку. А еще он нашел котенка. Теперь он уже не обращал внимания на крыс; теперь он был вынужден просить еду не только для себя, но и искать молоко для котенка.
«Тяжело попрошайничать, — подумал он, — да и жителей деревни приходится постоянно просить о чем-нибудь». У него появилась корова, и он стал выпрашивать у людей сено. «Пора начать возделывать землю вокруг хижины», — решил он. Но это оказалось совсем непросто, ведь работа практически не оставляла ему времени на медитацию. Поэтому он нанял людей для обработки своей земли. Присматривать за рабочими оказалось делом непростым, поэтому он женился, и жена взяла на себя часть обязанностей по хозяйству. Не удивительно, что в течение короткого времени он превратился в одного из самых зажиточных жителей деревни.
Прошло несколько лет. Как-то гуру ехал мимо этой деревни и с изумлением обнаружил на месте маленькой хижины огромный особняк. Он спросил одного из своих последователей: «Не то ли это место, где когда-то жил один из моих учеников?»
Вместо ответа к нему вышел сам ученик.
— Что здесь происходит, сын мой? — спросил гуру.
— Ты не поверишь, учитель, но для меня это оказалось единственным способом сохранить свою набедренную повязку.
ссылка

----------

Доржик (07.11.2009)

----------


## До

> но толи не понимаю что такое практика и парамита даяния, толи ничего подобного в доказательство не встречал.


Не понял вопроса.

Cula-kammavibhanga Sutta



> 14. "But here some woman or man is a giver of food, drink, cloth, sandals, perfumes, unguents, bed, roof and lighting to monks and brahmans. Due to having performed and completed such kamma, on the dissolution of the body, after death, he reappears in a happy destination... If instead he comes to the human state, he is rich wherever he is reborn. This is the way that leads to riches, that is to say, to be a giver of food, drink, cloth, sandals, garlands, perfumes, unguents, bed, roof and lighting to monks and brahmans.


Samdhinirmocana-sutra



> "World-honored One, what is the resultant maturation of all these perfections?"
> "Good son, you should understand that in sum there are six kinds. The first is the attainment of great wealth. The second is going to and being born in good destinies. The third is the full joy and happiness of peace and concord. The fourth is being a ruler over sentient beings. The fifth is the absence of bodily torment. The sixth is great renown and fame."

----------


## Skyku

> Не понял вопроса.


Да что ж непонятного. Я просто не встречал чтобы богатство обретали указанным Вами способом.
В английском не силен. И указания на материальное богатство гугл-переводчиком какие-то расплывчатые.

Я не понимаю, как жертвуя и *не* занимаясь работой можно обрести материальное богатство. В приведенных отрывках этого объяснения тоже нет.
Поясните пожалуйста.

----------


## PampKin Head

Еще раз акцентирую:



> И обычные, мирские достижения тоже проистекают от накопления заслуг. Если ты не накопил заслуг, все твои старания не принесут никакой пользы. Взять, например, наши насущные потребности, вроде еды и всего того, чем мы пользуемся для своих нужд. *Одни, благодаря запасу накопленных в прошлом заслуг, имеют все это, не прилагая ни малейших усилий. Другие же всю жизнь занимаются торговлей, землепашеством и другими делами, любыми средствами стараясь накопить добро, но, не получив доходов даже с кунжутное зернышко, в конце концов умирают от голода.* Такое каждый видит своими глазами.
> 
> То же самое бывает, когда молятся божествам богатства, дхарма-палам и т. п., надеясь обрести сиддхи: если в прошлом человек не заработал заслуг, никакие божества не смогут его одарить.

----------


## Skyku

> Одни, благодаря запасу накопленных в прошлом заслуг, имеют все это, не прилагая ни малейших усилий.


Имеется ввиду "пэрис хилтон". Теперь понятно.




> Другие же всю жизнь занимаются торговлей, землепашеством и другими делами, любыми средствами стараясь накопить добро, но, не получив доходов даже с кунжутное зернышко, в конце концов умирают от голода.


Тоже понятно. 

В начале XX в. австрийский психолог Альфред Адлер (1870-1937) даже сформулировал парадоксальную концепцию, названную фикционным финализмом. Суть ее в том, что *наши основные жизненные цели, как правило, представляют собой простые фикции, не выдерживающие прямого сопоставления с действительностью*. Скажем, многие люди уверены, что напряженная работа и немного удачи в принципе могут обеспечить им практически все, что они хотят — успех, богатство, славу и т.д. В большинстве случаев такие ожидания не оправдываются
ссылка

Непонятно только как не будучи перис хилтон, и не работая напряженно, жертвуя (последним?) и ездя по ритритам достигается материальное богатство.

----------


## ullu

> Кто это сказал что семье будет хорошо?
> Давайте прикинем, вместо пляжа и турпоездок по округе - ритрит все 10 дней. Детям - хорошо? А если кто из супругов не буддист?


Тогда нужно исходить из обстоятельств, конечно.
Будет труднее найти выход, но я думаю что возможно.



> Так ведь и не об отпускных речь шла, когда кто-либо в ретрите, да?


Да не, я говорила о ретритах на которых я была в отпуске.



> Профессором не работают. Профессор - это звание. За что получил?
> Что преподавал?


Ну я не знаю подробностей. Знаю что профессор Туччи из итальянского университета пригласил Ринпоче проводить научно-исследовательскую работу по религииям Тибета в университете, а потом он преподавал там же.



> Что он для этого сделал лично, чтобы стать президентом?
> Есть примеры и вьетнамских царей, практиковавших чань, и на старости полностью удалявшихся от дел.
> Но вопрос тот же, сколько и каких усилий затратили они, чтобы стать царями?


А, если в этом впорос, то конечно нисколько.
Я то отвечаю на вопрос можно ли вкладывать много энергии и времени не в формальную практику , а в другие дела и при этом продвигаться в практике.



> А то конечно, Пэрис Хилтон тоже можно в пример привести. Богатства конечно, а не буддийской практики


 :Smilie:  нинада ) 



> Но ведь тема не об Дзогчен, да?
> А о том можно ли вопрос: Материальное богатство и буддизм - реальность или миф?
> прочесть так же как
> Возможность стать буддой - реальность или миф?


Почему не о дзогчен? 
Конечно практиковать тантру и занматься при этом бизенсом невозможно.
Потому что практикуя тантру надо сидеть в ретрите в тихом , уединенном месте.
Невозможно быть монахом и заниматься бизнесом, потому что обеты не позволят.
Значит если у члеовека необходимость заниматься бизнесом и он хочет практиковать успешно он должен выбрать стиль практики подходящий по обстоятельствам.
Вот я и имела ввиду, что такой стиль есть, то есть в принципе есть возможность работать и практиковать нормально.



> Ну так не тратье, находитесь в ритрите годами, и пусть отпускные платят


Ну у меня другие проблемы, я все равно это время *в ретрите* потрачу на развлекаловку какую-нибудь. Так что могу и работать вместо этого.
То есть дело не  в том, что мне мешает работа. А в том, что я сама не практикую как надо. Практиковала бы могла бы это делать и в Мск и вместе с работой. А так я даже свое свободное время тут не выбираю, чего мне ещё то прибавлять времени?
Дело не в свободном времени, а в недостаточном понимании 4х мыслей, которые никак не дойдут нормально до моего тупого мозга.

----------


## ullu

> 1. Может сложиться впечатление, что упомянутые Ринпоче - это такие же, как и мы существа. Но вот во время моего рождения, к примеру, розы в снегу не зацвели. И мое предыдущее перерождение мне имущество нотариально заверено не оставило! И детали моего перерождения в тайном озере перед группой заинтересованных граждан не проявляются. 
> 
> Это я к чему? Мы одинаковы с ними лишь в том, что и им и нам надо восстанавливать навыки. Но наши способности к обучению, к практике совершенно точно не тождественны. И посему там, где Тулку (актуальный Тулку) может обойтись "ретритами выходного дня", недо.тулку (а чего, я ж такой же как и он?!) требуются совершенно другие "трудозатраты".
> 
> Такое предположение: Ринпоче не совершает длительных ретритов и потому, что обретает знаки реализации садханы или метода зело быстро (высшие способности), посему сидеть избыточно смысла большого нет. Но в тоже время, к примеру, мне понадобятся для реализации *того же* в конкретном методе годы...


Ну вот я бы тоже так думала, если бы Ринпоче не твердил на каждом ретрите - смотрите по обстоятельствам, обстоятельства изменились, вы не в древнем Тибете..
12 летнии ретрит пролетит быстро, очень быстро, вы не реализуетесь, вы не Миларепы, вы придете обратно и вам понадобятся работа, семья, жилье, а у вас ничего этого нет, вы разочаруетесь и вся ваша практика сойдет на нет.
Не надо уходить в ретрит. Практикуйте где вы есть, найдите стабильную работу, стабильное жилье, практикуйте гуру-йогу весь день объединяя это с работой и другими делами, практикуйте йогу сна и т.д.

Поэтмоу я решила посидеть в Мск и попробовать. И что я вижу? Со временем нет у никаких проблем, но есть проблема с тем что я просто пинаю вместо того что бы заниматься.
То есть дело совсем не в том, что я не могу уйти в длительный ретрит.
Извиняюсь что я о себе, я не хочу поговорить об этом , нет )))
Просто других примеров привести не могу, а обобщать и говорить что у нас типа так не хочется, может у кого вообще все по другому, я ж не знаю.

----------


## Skyku

> Знаю что профессор Туччи из итальянского университета пригласил Ринпоче проводить научно-исследовательскую работу по религииям Тибета в университете


Ну вот теперь понятней что речь шла о религиоведении.
Думаю что не станете настаивать что это прибыльное, в материальном плане, занятие?




> То есть дело не в том, что мне мешает работа


Все же вопрос темы не о работе, не о жизни мирянина и совместимости ее с практикой.
А о материальном богатсве и буддизме.

Если б вопрос стоял "Материальный достаток и буддизм" то для меня нет вопроса - возможен.
Но между достатком и богатством есть ведь разница?

----------


## ullu

> Все же вопрос темы не о работе, не о жизни мирянина и совместимости ее с практикой.
> А о материальном богатсве и буддизме.


Ну я думала что уже обсуждается вопрос в недостатке ли времени для одновременного занятия бизнесом и практикой проблема или нет.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну вот я бы тоже так думала, если бы Ринпоче не твердил на каждом ретрите - смотрите по обстоятельствам, обстоятельства изменились, вы не в древнем Тибете..


Конечно изменились. Все стало в чем то много лучше: можно сидеть в чаще леса и слушать прямую очередную трансляцию. 




> 12 летнии ретрит пролетит быстро, очень быстро, вы не реализуетесь, вы не Миларепы, вы придете обратно и вам понадобятся работа, семья, жилье, а у вас ничего этого нет, вы разочаруетесь и вся ваша практика сойдет на нет.
> Не надо уходить в ретрит.


Все это из серии: иди девочка отсюдова... Я тебя полюблю, женюсь, потом охладею и разведусь. Посему вали прямо сейчас! )))

Представте, что вы сели в тюрьму на 10 лет. Так случилось. После выхода из тюрьмы тоже приходится все начинать заново. Такова жизнь.




> Практикуйте где вы есть, найдите стабильную работу, стабильное жилье, практикуйте гуру-йогу весь день объединяя это с работой и другими делами, практикуйте йогу сна и т.д.


А если работа с обстоятельствами требует уединения для практики? Типо, сделать усилие и пойти работать? )))

Какая-то оригинальная работа с обстоятельствами в духе статьи за туниядство в СССР.




> Поэтмоу я решила посидеть в Мск и попробовать. И что я вижу? Со временем нет у никаких проблем, но есть проблема с тем что я просто пинаю вместо того что бы заниматься.


Что и требовалось показать.




> То есть дело совсем не в том, что я не могу уйти в длительный ретрит.


О каком ретрите может быть речь при такой регулярной политинформации?! Работать, негры, работать! На галеры социума!

P.S. У меня есть любимый вопрос к собеседнику: *чем бы Вы занялись, если бы все ваши материальные вопросы были решены* (есть деньги на еду, жилье, одежду, поездки, медицину, родителям)?

----------


## Skyku

> Ну я думала что уже обсуждается вопрос в недостатке ли времени для одновременного занятия бизнесом и практикой проблема или нет.


"Заниматься бизнесом" как и "научной деятельностью", требует раскрытия.
Семечками торговать - тоже бизнес.

----------


## ullu

> Конечно изменились. Все стало в чем то много лучше: можно сидеть в чаще леса и слушать прямую очередную трансляцию.


Да нет, имелось ввиду, что в Тибетет бродячие йогины это обычное дело такое было. Им не так трудно было найти еду и одежду, а в Европе сейчас нет такого обычного дела. Будешь иметь проблемы с полицией, населением и с такими же бомжами. Это ни чуть не лучше и займет не меньше времени , чем просто работать.



> Все это из серии: иди девочка отсюдова... Я тебя полюблю, женюсь, потом охладею и разведусь. Посему вали прямо сейчас! )))


Разьве? 
А мне кажется это из серии - соображай чего делаешь.



> Представте, что вы сели в тюрьму на 10 лет. Так случилось. После выхода из тюрьмы тоже приходится все начинать заново. Такова жизнь.


Поэтмоу не надо добровольно себя засаживать в тюрьму,  а надо орагнизовывать свою жинь так, что бы не создавать себе лишних проблем, которых можно было бы не создавать.



> А если работа с обстоятельствами требует уединения для практики? Типо, сделать усилие и пойти работать? )))


По моему дурацкий вопрос. Ответ очевиден. Никто не говорит что надо быть идиотом.



> Какая-то оригинальная работа с обстоятельствами в духе статьи за туниядство в СССР.


Да нормальная на самом деле, если отвлечься на секунду от своего желания свалить от этой работы ко всем чертям и заниматься уже тем чем надо, ане пытаться найти лучшие миры где будут оливковые рощи и учение падает с неба прямо в мозг.



> Что и требовалось показать.


Что?



> О каком ретрите может быть речь при такой регулярной политинформации?! Работать, негры, работать! На галеры социума!


Ну омжно было и без лозунгов обойтись ведь. 



> P.S. У меня есть любимый вопрос к собеседнику: *чем бы Вы занялись, если бы все ваши материальные вопросы были решены* (есть деньги на еду, жилье, одежду, поездки, медицину, родителям)?


Неизвестно.
Скорее всего наняла бы охрану и пошла бы жить в тайгу. Не факт, что я стала бы там заниматься практикой, я видела себя в строгом ретрите в той же самой тайге. Мало что меняется.
До тех пор пока не приходит жареный петух и не клюет в известное место...вот тогда меняется здорово.
Сразу, но ненадолго. Как только петух уходит так тут же все возвращается обратно.
Так что дело не во времени и не в месте и не в работе.

С другой стороны, если есть возможность уйти в ретрит , если это осознанное обдуманное решение, а не эмоциональное, если есть что делать в ретрите ( что имхо основное ), то стоит конечно пойти, потмоу как чего уж говорить все там быстрее и лучше и совсем по другому. С этим не поспоришь.

----------


## ullu

> "Заниматься бизнесом" как и "научной деятельностью", требует раскрытия.
> Семечками торговать - тоже бизнес.


Заниматься бизнесом который приносит хорошие деньги.

Ну я в общем не настаиваю на том, что это реально совмещать. Там же есть ещё много других моментов, во-первых, надо воровать...на этом все сразу и закончится  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Картинки - на русском, текст историй - на английском.


А как называется история?

----------


## PampKin Head

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...9&postcount=36




> — Я укрывался в этом доме почти три года, — продолжал дон Хуан. — за это время со мной происходили бесчисленные вещи, но я не думал тогда, какими важными они были на самом деле. Или, скорее всего, я предпочитал считать их неважными. Я был убежден, что все эти три года я только и делал, что скрывался, трясся от страха и работал, как мул.
> 
> Дон Хуан засмеялся и рассказал, что именно тогда, по настоянию дона Хулиана, он согласился обучаться магии, что-бы избавиться от страха, который уничтожал его каждый раз, когда он видел чудовище, бессменно стерегущее его. И хотя нагваль Хулиан рассказывал ему об очень многом, ему, казалось, больше нравилось подшучивать над ним. Поэтому, если говорить честно, он был уверен, что ничему не научится здесь, даже добровольно связавшись с магией, потому что было совершенно ясно, что никто в этом доме не знает и не практикует магию.
> 
> Но однажды он обнаружил себя целеустремленно идущим, без какой-либо охоты со своей стороны, к невидимой черте, которая удерживала чудовище на расстоянии. Монстр, как всегда, был здесь и наблюдал за домом. Но в этот день вместо того, чтобы повернуть назад и убежать в дом в поисках защиты, дон Хуан продолжал идти вперед.
> 
> Невероятная волна энергии заставляла его идти, не заботясь о своей безопасности.
> 
> Чувство тотальной беспристрастности позволило ему предстать перед чудовищем, которое терроризировало его много лет. Дон Хуан ждал, что монстр бросится на него и схватит за горло, но эта мысль больше не ужасала его. На расстоянии нескольких дюймов он взглянул на чудовище, а потом переступил линию. Но монстр не бросился на него, чего всегда боялся дон Хуан, вместо этого он стал расплываться, потеряв свои очертания, и наконец превратился в туманную бесцветность, в едва различимое пятно тумана.
> ...

----------


## ullu

:Cry: Это не та история (

----------


## До

> Да что ж непонятного. Я просто не встречал чтобы богатство обретали указанным Вами способом.


Указанным Буддой способом.




> В английском не силен. И указания на материальное богатство гугл-переводчиком какие-то расплывчатые.


Достаточно посмотреть с любом словаре два слова - wealth и riches.




> Я не понимаю, как жертвуя и *не* занимаясь работой можно обрести материальное богатство. В приведенных отрывках этого объяснения тоже нет. Поясните пожалуйста.


Жертвование развивает некую способность, эта способность очень благоприятна для становления богатым, причина богатства. Жадность развивает некую способность, эта способность очень благоприятна для становления бедным, причина бедности.


Например. Практикующий даяние дарует на _хорошее_ дело, мудро. В качестве противоположности можно рассмотреть дающего на криминал, что глупо, бессовестно и заслуживает порицания, связано со страданием других людей и следовательно накоплением неблагих "заслуг". В дальнейшем, когда он получает возможность заработать или имеет состояние он их тратит так же неразумно (по другоме неумеет, не имеет склонностей, т.е. нет заслуг).





> не занимаясь работой


Это, насколько я понимаю - _лень_. А лень, насколько я помню, причина _потери_ всего, любого блага, любых благих качеств, способностей и заслуг.

----------


## ullu

> http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...9&postcount=36


*"Старик, практикуй истинный смысл!* Прими эту практику близко к сердцу! Не путай слова и смысл! Не разлучайся со своим другом, усердием! Обними всё своим вниманием! Не трать время на праздные разговоры и бесцельную болтовню! Не преследуй заурядные цели! Не тревожься о потомках! Не слишком заботься о еде и питье! *Реши умереть обычным человеком*!"*
(с)
http://spiritual.ru/lib/padma_posoh.html

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.08.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

> *"Старик, практикуй истинный смысл!* Прими эту практику близко к сердцу! Не путай слова и смысл! Не разлучайся со своим другом, усердием! Обними всё своим вниманием! Не трать время на праздные разговоры и бесцельную болтовню! Не преследуй заурядные цели! Не тревожься о потомках! Не слишком заботься о еде и питье! *Реши умереть обычным человеком*!"*
> (с)
> http://spiritual.ru/lib/padma_posoh.html


[censored] про "практикуй истинный смысл" - не мешки ворочать, это да.

----------


## ullu

Дети то где переродились?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Дети то где переродились?



Сего науке не известно. (с)

----------


## ullu

> Сего науке не известно. (с)


Вот это и недопустимо.

----------


## Legba

Я вот думаю....
Времена, может быть, и изменились.
Хотя - вряд ли. Если почитать намтар Миларепы становится очевидно, что вырубить пожрать и одется было и в Тибете не очень просто. Все уже забыли, почему Милу рисуют зелененьким? Одну крапиву жрал. 
Далее. Это, конечно, не бесспорное утверждение.
Тем не менее, вот господин Олег Поздняков (ака Лама Сонам Дорже).
Ничтоже сумняшеся сделал все как принято - отсидел сколько надо в ритрите. 
И теперь - Лама. Я знаю, что это "ламство" не всех убеждает. Я лично полагаю, что коль скоро Учителя  Ламы Олега считают, что все в порядке - значит все в порядке. Кстати, я так понимаю, он отнюдь не бомжует - социально адаптирован вполне нормально.
В тоже время, есть масса практиков, кои приняли Прибежище примерно в одно время с Ламой Олегом. И "следовали своей ситуации", все равно, дескать, в ретирите ничего не выйдет. И вот, они по сию пору следуют своей ситуации.
Может быть, все таки, "старые трюки - самые лучшие"? :Kiss:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.08.2010)

----------


## Rama

Хочу вставить 5 копеек.

Известный бирманский учитель медитации Випассана в традиции Тхеравада У Бак Хин был высокопоставленным чиновником в бирманском правительстве, в казначействе.

Что не помешало ему разработать интереснейшую систему медитации и фактически основать (насколько я понимаю)  новое направление в рамках традиции Тхеравада.

Его ученик Гоенка так же в течении длительного времени занимал значительные посты.

----------

Доржик (07.11.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

Из своего опыта скажу, что большинство встреченных мною богатых людей достаточно скупы, за редким исключением.

----------


## Neroli

Дама завещала своей болонке 12 млн. условных единиц. Забавно.
http://www.kp.ru/daily/23959/72398/

Вывод:
Практикуйте щедрость и не пропадете даже переродившись собацкой.  :Wink: 
Как-то так ))

----------

Тарасова (20.08.2010)

----------


## Nickolaus

ИМХО, *стремиться* к богатству в корне неверно. Надо жить честно. Честно в том смысле, что делать свое дело закатав рукава и без формализма, с душой и концентрацией. И неважно что это за дело - благополучие материальное придет. Как следствие профессионализма. Т.е. если человек профессионал (и как следствие этого обеспечен) нет никаких причин, чтобы не быть при этом буддистом.

----------


## Ersh

Жаждешь работать - получаешь работу
Жаждешь денег - получаешь деньги

----------


## Skyku

> Жертвование развивает некую способность, эта способность очень благоприятна для становления богатым, причина богатства.


От повторения ответ на вопрос: КАК это происходит? не прозвучал.

Либо Вы не понимаете вопроса, либо не понимаете слов Будды, а просто повторяете их.




> В дальнейшем, когда он получает возможность заработать или имеет состояние


Про перис хилтон понятно уже, благие заслуги у нее.
Но про "получет возможность заработать" то и непонятно.
Чтобы заработать нужно что-то сделать, и это сделанное - продать. И продать хорошо, и т.д. Для всего это процесса нужно затратить минимум - *время*. Как "Практикующий даяние" получает "возможность заработать" если ничего не сделал, а если и сделал, то не смог продать? Ведь и просто за затраченное время богатства не получишь.
Поясните как работает "указанный Буддой способ"?




> Жаждешь работать - получаешь работу
> Жаждешь денег - получаешь деньги


Это наверное от Ю.Мороза с его ШСД?  :Wink: 
Забавные у него рассылки и рассуждения  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Жаждешь работать - получаешь работу
> Жаждешь денег - получаешь деньги


Не жаждешь вообще, получишь и работу и деньги.

 :Cool: 




> Чтобы заработать нужно что-то сделать, и это сделанное - продать. И продать хорошо, и т.д. Для всего это процесса нужно затратить минимум - время. Как "Практикующий даяние" получает "возможность заработать" если ничего не сделал, а если и сделал, то не смог продать? Ведь и просто за затраченное время богатства не получишь.


Многие что-то делают и продают, но ничего не зарабатывают.

----------


## Dondhup

Лучше Бодхичитту породить и скорее дойти до 1-й земли, тогда крыша над головой и еда всегда будут  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> Жаждешь работать - получаешь работу
> Жаждешь денег - получаешь деньги


Прямо как в фильме "Секрет".  :Smilie:

----------


## Skyku

> Многие что-то делают и продают, но ничего не зарабатывают.


Думаю что подавляющее большинство.
Как им поможет "Практика даяния" - не пойму.

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Думаю что подавляющее большинство.
> Как им поможет "Практика даяния" - не пойму.


Вставлю свои 5 копеек в виде "сочинение на тему": в прямом смысле, т.е. по формуле "отдал бабло - получил бабло" - не поможет. Суть данной практики, *ИМХО*, как и других, в другом: трансформация личности, разрушение привычных, укоренившихся стереотипов (клеш, шаблонов).

----------


## PampKin Head

"Отдал бабло - проапгрейдил уровень - увеличил skills - бабла плывет в лапы еще больше"

----------

Аминадав (06.11.2009)

----------


## Skyku

> как и других, в другом: трансформация личности, разрушение привычных, укоренившихся стереотипов (клеш, шаблонов).


И я так понимаю. Но материальное богатство( ... - получил бабло) то при чем? 
А если при чем - то вот как, не пойму.




> "Отдал бабло - проапгрейдил уровень - увеличил skills - бабла плывет в лапы еще больше"


За что оно приплывать то будет? И когда оно плывет то само? Откуда оно взялось то для того чтобы отдать для апгрейда? Тоже приприлывало?

----------


## Сергей Муай

> За что оно приплывать то будет? И когда оно плывет то само? Откуда оно взялось то для того чтобы отдать для апгрейда? Тоже приприлывало?


Я лично в метафизический аспект прибывания бабла не верю. На счет апгрейда - вон, свидетели Иеговы (или нечто подобное), каждый месяц откидывают на апгрейд десятину. Для тех, кто не входит в верхушку, результат прироста благосостояния - "мимо тазика"  :Big Grin: 
Я как-то пытался для себя понять алгоритм "как сделать так, шоб много". Начал анализировать жизнь и деятельность т.н. self-made man-ов (т.е. не тех, кто купил одно яблоко, потом продал и купил два, потом продал два и .......короче, до тех пор, пока не умерла тетка и не оставила многомиллионное наследство  :Big Grin: ). А потом случайно попалась книжонка Н. Хилла с идиотским названием "Думай и богатей". В поезде пролистывал сие творение. Принципиально ничем не отличается от многочисленных "пособий" подобного толка. В финальном перечне, что нужно "для того, чтобы" наткнулся на пункт, суть кот. в следующем: хотите денег? сильно хотите денег? удостоверились, что с предыдущими пунктами (желание, воля, проф. качества, что-то порядка 8-ми) все ОК? А теперь подумайте, что отдадите взамен! Т.е. для того, чтобы что-то пришло, что-то должно уйти, вакуум нужен, панимаш. И вроде как ничего особенного товарищ Хилл не сказал, однако я так подумал, перебрал тех, кого знаю с немеренным капиталом и понял, что они выкинули, причем выкинули абсолютно спонтанно: выкинули совесть, честь, порядочность. 
Ну это так, размышления на тему  :Big Grin:

----------

Сергей А (06.11.2009)

----------


## Поляков

> Я как-то пытался для себя понять алгоритм "как сделать так, шоб много". Начал анализировать жизнь и деятельность т.н. self-made man-ов


Есть любопытный сайт - compromat.ru.

----------


## ullu

> За что оно приплывать то будет? И когда оно плывет то само? Откуда оно взялось то для того чтобы отдать для апгрейда? Тоже приприлывало?


Когда практику Белой Тары делают то говорят - Тара, дай мне пожалуйста того, сего, и этого ещё, и пусть все это изниоткуда возникнет чудесным образом.
Я раньше думала, что мир так устроен, что для того что бы чего-то где-то увеличилось то где-то чего-то должно уменьшится, потому как материальное ограничено в количестве. 
Но потом прочитала вот это вот , про Тару, и чего-то подумала , а и вправду, почему бы куче денег не взяться откуда попало?

C другой стороны есть история про человека и Дордже Легпа. Человек просил просил у Дордже Легпа дать ему богатства, и тот ему подкинул в суп кусочек мяса. Человек возмутился и говорит это чего богатсво что ли? А Дордже Легпа говорит - а у тебя мил человек заслуг только на кусочек мяса накоплено.

Вот я не знаю где копятся заслуги и в каком виде и что это такое физически. Но видимо посредством некоторых умелых товарищей можно совершить такой вот непосредственный обмен. Было бы чего менять. А посредством практики парамиты щедрости копятся заслуги.

----------


## Ersh

Деньги печатают в Америке из ниоткуда. Так что боятся нечего.

----------

Denli (22.11.2009), Dorje Dugarov (24.11.2009), Fat (24.11.2009), Александр Ш (23.11.2009), Тарасова (20.08.2010), Читтадхаммо (19.08.2010)

----------


## Аминадав

Книги David'а Michie о буддизме и бизнесе - на английском:
http://www.davidmichie.com/nonfiction.php
на русском:
http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/3086905/

Профиль автора в LinkedIn:
http://www.linkedin.com/profile?view...=&key=17556115

----------

Сергей А (06.11.2009)

----------


## Сергей А

> Книги David'а Michie о буддизме и бизнесе - на английском:
> http://www.davidmichie.com/nonfiction.php
> на русском:
> http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/3086905/
> 
> Профиль автора в LinkedIn:
> http://www.linkedin.com/profile?view...=&key=17556115


А кто-нибудь читал? Что скажете?

----------


## Аминадав

Группы буддистов в LinkedIn:

Buddhism In Action
http://www.linkedin.com/groups?gid=1489197

Buddhists in Business
http://www.linkedin.com/groups?gid=167660

Dharma in Business
http://www.linkedin.com/groups?about=&gid=59564

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.09.2016)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Как объясняли Учителя страдания от богатства еще хуже чем страдания от бедности. Страх его потерять, необходимость защищать, возможность лишиться жизни и т.д получается хуже чем искать средства на жизнь. где-то в середине возможно спокойное существование. геше Джампа Дакпа сказал, что Посмотрите где живут самые богатые люди, в Америке, Европе. они не буддисты, не практикуют божеств богатства, тем не менее достигли успеха через работу. работа главное, но практика божеств богатства важна и для следующих жизней поскольку создает причины.

----------


## Сергей А

> Страх его потерять, необходимость защищать, возможность лишиться жизни и т.д получается хуже чем искать средства на жизнь.


Это крайности.



> где-то в середине возможно спокойное существование.


Именно именно!

----------


## Аминадав

Рэнди Комисар - известный американский ИТ-предприниматель и топ-менеджер. Он написал книгу о правильной организации жизни и бизнеса "The Monk and the Riddle" (Монах и загадка). В книге есть ссылки на буддийские традиции (не знаю точно, буддист ли автор, но интересовался он буддизмом, насколько я понимаю, довольно глубоко).

На русский книга не переводилась; на английском с ней можно ознакомиться тут:
http://books.google.com/books?id=uYIGJWJGncYC

----------

Сергей А (22.11.2009)

----------


## Йонтен Гъяцо

Стремление к обогащению не относится к буддизму. 

Материальное благосостояние - это просто карма, проекция заслуг или открытость ума.

Стремление к материальному благосостоянию не является практикой бодхисаттвы. И скорее всего, в большинстве случаев, отвлекает от практики.

То, что некие яппи ссылаются на буддизм, не делает их книги буддийскими.

Буддизм и богатство в принципе совместимы, а стремление к богатству и буддизм - вряд ли. Поскольку стремление есть привязанность к той или иной мысли. 

Кароче говоря, сперва просветление, потом миллион долларов.

О чем вообще разговор был на этой куче страниц, что тут непонятного?

Эмахо, однако.

----------

Сергей А (24.11.2009)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

а интересно когда это  рома абрамович успел заслуг такую кучу накопить?

----------


## Сергей А

> а интересно когда это  рома абрамович успел заслуг такую кучу накопить?


Расплата впереди. Вон на Ходорковского посмотрите :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей А

> Буддизм и богатство в принципе совместимы, а стремление к богатству и буддизм - вряд ли. Поскольку стремление есть привязанность к той или иной мысли.


А если стремление к богатству продиктовано благотворительным желанием, например?



> Кароче говоря, сперва просветление, потом миллион долларов.


И никак наоборот? :Smilie:

----------


## Йонтен Гъяцо

> А если стремление к богатству продиктовано благотворительным желанием, например?
> 
> 
> И никак наоборот?


Насчет никак наоборот - имелось ввиду, разумеется, приоритет устремлений, а не то, что по другому никак не получится. На самом деле, скорее всего даже получится, в процессе накопления заслуг, очищения кармы, и раскрытия всех благих качеств в целом.

Что касается того, чем продиктовано стремление. Ну разумеется, если оно продиктовано благотворительным желанием, то тогда накапливается благая карма. Однако суть буддизма, насколько я понимаю, не в том, чтобы кармы накопить, а в том, чтобы кармическое видение преобразовать в изначальную мудрость, или проще говоря, открыть в себе природу будды.

В общем, скорее всего, за исключением ряда простите за тавтологию исключительных случаев, поход за материальным благополучием будет сильным крюком в сторону от того, куда ведет буддизм.

----------

Ersh (24.11.2009), Доржик (27.11.2009), Сергей А (24.11.2009)

----------


## Аминадав

Книга "Путь истинного лидера"
авторы:  Его Святейшество Далай-лама, Лоренс ван ден Майзенберг

Оригинальное название: "The Leader's Way: The Art of Making the Right Decisions in Our Careers, Our Companies, and the World at Large"  
Это первая и единственная книга Его Святейшества Далай-ламы, написанная специально для бизнес-лидеров.

•           Уникальный, бесценный кладезь буддисткой мудрости, призванный помочь лидерам всего мира разобраться, что происходит в их сознании
•           Лучший подарок для бизнесменов, стремящихся к взвешенным решениям в бизнесе и жизни
•           Подарочное оформление:   переплетный картон с поролоном, золотое тиснение, лента-закладка
Аннотация
В сегодняшнем мире бизнесменам неимоверно трудно принимать правильные решения. Ведь их последствия сказываются на работниках компании, потребителях, поставщиках. Этот процесс особенно сложен в крупных, глобальных корпорациях, которые осуществляют свою деятельность во многих странах мира, и для которых качество принятых решений жизненно важно. По этой причине человек, принимающий решение, должен быть не только компетентным, — у него, помимо этого, должна быть правильная мотивация и правильное состояние сознания.

       Эта книга появилась на свет в результате длившихся целое десятилетие дискуссий между главой и духовным лидером государства Тибет Его Святейшеством Далай-лама и консультантом по вопросам управления. По сути – это уникальный, бесценный кладезь буддисткой мудрости, призванный помочь бизнес-лидерами разобраться, что происходит в их сознании, и научить принимать решения, обеспечивающие более высокое качество как собственной жизни, так и жизни организации, в которой они работают.

Из ввведения.

Как правило, буддийские монахи ведут уединенный образ жизни вдали от общества, посвящая свою жизнь молитвам о благополучии разумных существ и нашей планеты. Я — один из этих монахов, однако на меня возложена ответственность за деятельность правительства Тибета в изгнании. Моя должность позволяет мне общаться с представителями разных стран, благодаря чему я могу видеть более полную картину мира. Во время своих путешествий я встречался с разными людьми. Одни из них бедны, другие богаты, но все они занимают свое собственное место в мире. Я пользуюсь доверием у людей, и поэтому многие из них рассказывали мне о своей жизни, о своих надеждах и заботах, а также о будущем. Так я узнал, к чему стремятся люди. В конечном счете, то, к чему стремится почти каждый из нас, это и есть мера нашего счастья. Почему я пишу эту книгу сейчас? Потому что чувствую, что все мы должны взять на себя заботу и ответственность зато, как функционирует глобальная экономика, и задуматься над ролью бизнеса в построении целостной и взаимосвязанной картины мира. Времена изменились, и я убежден в том, что лидеры религиозных течений, с их способностью смотреть в будущее, обязательно должны принимать участие в обсуждении глобального бизнеса и экономики.

Источник:
http://trushkova.livejournal.com/1321.html
(Там еще изображение обложки и видео с Далай-ламой по теме этой книги)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.09.2016), Светлана Тарасевич (15.08.2010), Сергей А (04.01.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Богатство, ИМХО, не в том сколько и чего у тебя есть, а богатство в том, можешь ли ты что-то дать. Посмотрите на практику Дзамбалы, например. В ней нет указаний на то, что он работает у станка денно и нощно, но у него всегда есть что вытрясти из маленького зверька.  :Smilie:  Если нечего дать, то о каком богатстве может идти речь?

----------

Ольга В (14.08.2010), Сергей А (06.01.2010)

----------


## Сергей А

Бил Гейтс жервует на борьбу с голодом в Африке больше, чем все остальные страны вместе взятые. Согласен, богатство - это то, что ты можешь дать миру, а не то, что имеешь на счету в банке.

----------


## Zom

> Материальное богатство и буддизм - реальность или миф  ?


Материальное богатство, вложенное в буддизм - реальность, а не миф -)

----------

Eshe Drug (19.08.2010), Joy (23.08.2010)

----------


## Аминадав

Лекция владельца сети гостиниц о счастье в бизнесе (один из источников вдохновения - бутанское "Валовое национальное счастье"):
http://www.ted.com/talks/chip_conley...orthwhile.html

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.08.2010)

----------


## Andre

> Всем добрый день!
> Вопрос возник уже давно, это вовсе не праздный интерес..
> Реально ли быть буддистом и одновременно стремиться к материальному обогащению?
> 
> Я с этим столкнулась сколько-то лет назад, когда довольно активно практиковала - наступает такая стадия "отпускания" что стремиться к материальному становиться "дико". Т.е. ты вроде бы понимая всю иллюзорность бытия просто перестаешь обращать на это внимание.
> 
> Вполне могу себе представить человека который пришел в буддизм УЖЕ материально обеспеченным, врядли он специально понизит свою планку, скорее отнесется ко всему по-новому.
> 
> Но вот что делать человеку который наоборот УЖЕ В буддизме и решает стать финансово богатым, иметь роскошные апартаменты, новый автомобиль, живет с женой красавицей любящей ходить по бутикам и детьми которых хочется отдать учиться в Кембридж.
> ...



Это как горы перестают быть горами а реки реками, а потом становится все на свои места.  :EEK!:   и тогда буддизм помогает рубить капусту :Cool:

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> Когда практику Белой Тары делают то говорят - Тара, дай мне пожалуйста того, сего, и этого ещё, и пусть все это изниоткуда возникнет чудесным образом.
> Я раньше думала, что мир так устроен, что для того что бы чего-то где-то увеличилось то где-то чего-то должно уменьшится, потому как материальное ограничено в количестве. 
> Но потом прочитала вот это вот , про Тару, и чего-то подумала , а и вправду, почему бы куче денег не взяться откуда попало?
> 
> C другой стороны есть история про человека и Дордже Легпа. Человек просил просил у Дордже Легпа дать ему богатства, и тот ему подкинул в суп кусочек мяса. Человек возмутился и говорит это чего богатсво что ли? А Дордже Легпа говорит - а у тебя мил человек заслуг только на кусочек мяса накоплено.
> 
> Вот я не знаю где копятся заслуги и в каком виде и что это такое физически. Но видимо посредством некоторых умелых товарищей можно совершить такой вот непосредственный обмен. Было бы чего менять. А посредством практики парамиты щедрости копятся заслуги.


Т.е. Тара может "откопать" у просящего определленные заслуги и создать условия, чтобы эта позитивная карма реализовалась? Так видимо и с любой помощью Будд и Бодхистаттв.

----------


## Andre

> Думаю можно стремиться к богатству буддийскими методами. Причиной богатства считается, (а может и является), практика и парамита даяния. Кроме того, в качестве приятного побочного эффекта, будет развиваться качество (или способность) являющееся причиной просветления.
> 
> Остальные способы обогащения следует рассматривать по тому какие способности они развивают - благие или нет. Например, если с помощью жадности обогащаться, воровства или убийства, то это будет развивать неблагие способности (или качества) - такое обогащение буддистам не подходит.



Безспорно даяние  - это хорошо, но основной принцип  обретения богатства - это save & invest - "копи и инвестируй", что в общем-то согласуется с будд. принципом камма-випаки (действие-результат). Если этот принцип игнорировать,  никакой бог богатства или "духовный принцип"  типа того, что в фильме "Секрет" не свалят денег на голову. Парамита даяния облагораживает пространство для save & invest.   Но одной парамитой даяния сыт не будешь. 

Я это к тому говорю, что бы у некоторых гипердуховных товарисчей не было разочарования в дхарме, типа "я вот молюсь, молюсь, и  деньги жертвую ламам и сирым и убогим, а много денег не прибавилось, значит буддизм не рулит".  :Big Grin: 

Кстати, полезно заглянуть в Сигаловада-сутту - неплохой рецепт по поводу, сколько копить и сколько инвестировать - http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...31.0.nara.html - Ответ уже давно ясен.

И еще  - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dighajanu_Sutta

----------


## Топпер

Будда говорил, что тот, кто хочет накопить богатства должен быть активынм, осмотрительным и жить по средствам.

----------

Joy (23.08.2010), Джигме (24.08.2010), Ната (23.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (23.08.2010), Юндрун Топден (23.08.2010)

----------


## Eshe Drug

Стремление к деньгам -алчность и просветление(даже бодхичитта) -вещи не совместные. Любой школьник знающий немного сутр из палийского канона вам об этом скажет...

----------


## Топпер

> Стремление к деньгам -алчность и просветление(даже бодхичитта) -вещи не совместные. Любой школьник знающий немного сутр из палийского канона вам об этом скажет...


Будда такого не говорил.
Не богатство опасно, а привязанность к нему.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (26.08.2010), Zatsunen (26.08.2010), Аминадав (26.08.2010), Марина В (27.08.2010)

----------


## Бо

Здесь К. Шри Дхаммананда говорит о том что Будда говорил о накоплении богатства и его применении.

----------

Bagira (26.08.2010), Марина В (27.08.2010)

----------

